# HideyhideyhideyHIVE, Hodehodehodeho



## Dannyalcatraz

Welcome to the new thread, my HIVEly moochers!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## The_Warlock

*Slips Forbidden Zone into the dvd player and waits for peoples' heads to explode*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HEY!

I hadn't even stocked the pantry yet!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The_Warlock said:


> *Slips Forbidden Zone into the dvd player and waits for peoples' heads to explode*




Subtle, subtle!


----------



## Wereserpent

I have got to get going now. I may drop by later tonight. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

That was... enjoyable...

I bought the exercise bike. It took 5 reassembly attempts to get it working properly, but now that it does, I just got 2 mile ride. Tomorrow I'm aiming for 7 at one go...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't ramp up your exercise schedule _TOO _quickly!


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Subtle, subtle!




Best Musical Devil ever.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don't ramp up your exercise schedule _TOO _quickly!




Yeah, I know. That is why I decided to get the bike instead of taking up running. If I'd go running, I'd burn myself out immediatily as I couldn't start slow enough.

I'm going to schedule myself 45 mins for Mo-Fri, and rest period for the weekends (I might have to take wednesdays out too...). Tomorrow I just want to see how long it takes to ride the 7 miles.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.. it sucks to be Jackie Chan right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow.. it sucks to be Jackie Chan right now.




Well, at least he hasn't been crucified, sprayed with honey, and covered in army ants.

See, it can always be worse...


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grrr!  Ben and Jerry's is giving away Ice Cream for FREE today and the closest one to where I live is a 20 - 30 minute drive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Grrr!  Ben and Jerry's is giving away Ice Cream for FREE today and the closest one to where I live is a 20 - 30 minute drive.






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Grrr!  Ben and Jerry's is giving away Ice Cream for FREE today and the closest one to where I live is a 20 - 30 minute drive.




Where I live, half of the locations aren't participating in free cone day...and the closest ones that are?

They're in the airport.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Where I live, half of the locations aren't participating in free cone day...and the closest ones that are?
> 
> They're in the airport.






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A cone-apult would be better.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Grrr!  Ben and Jerry's is giving away Ice Cream for FREE today and the closest one to where I live is a 20 - 30 minute drive.




The closest one to me is in, I think, Chapel Hill. A bit too far to drive for a freebie cone. Might as well just go buy a pint of Phish Food....


----------



## ssampier

Don't think I've ever seen a hive with only a first page before; makes me suspicious.

*makes fresh coffee and scones for the hive*

Mmm, Colombian coffee.

No Ben and Jerry's near me. The local Cold Stone is okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ssampier said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a hive with only a first page before; makes me suspicious.


----------



## CleverNickName

Man.  Thermodynamics is hard.

*grabs a scone, goes back to his homework*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thermodynamics homework..   ?!?!  What are you studying to become?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Thermodynamics homework..   ?!?!  What are you studying to become?




Maybe he wants to become Enthalpy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Grrr! Ben and Jerry's is giving away Ice Cream for FREE today and the closest one to where I live is a 20 - 30 minute drive.




I think theres one about 8,000 miles from me. Its far out of catapult range.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I think theres one about 8,000 miles from me. Its far out of catapult range.....




So, you need an ICBM...(InterCONEtinental Ballistic Munchie).


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hivers.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I think theres one about 8,000 miles from me. Its far out of catapult range.....






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> So, you need an ICBM...(InterCONEtinental Ballistic Munchie).




How about they send me one instead of me going there?



Galeros said:


> Morning Hivers.




Morning Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Galeros!




Saaaawwwweeeetttt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Maybe a catapult could be of use...




It would need to be one hell of a catapult!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> It would need to be one hell of a catapult!




Or maybe a trebuchet....


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Or maybe a trebuchet....




I can imagine you'd need about a three mile long arm and a counterweight the size of deleware.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I can imagine you'd need about a three mile long arm and a counterweight the size of deleware.




Coming right up!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Saaaawwwweeeetttt.




*MegaGlomps Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *MegaGlomps Galeros*




Ahh, you got me!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How about they send me one instead of me going there?




I'm pretty sure bureaucracy can't allow something that simple and streamlined to happen.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Ahh, you got me!




I know you have immunity to Glomps so I invented the megaglomp. You must be an Amazon to implement it so you'll probably be safe from anyone but me.



The_Warlock said:


> I'm pretty sure bureaucracy can't allow something that simple and streamlined to happen.




I'm sure the taxpayers would get pissed at the expense of shipping me a free ice cream come as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure the taxpayers would get pissed at the expense of shipping me a free ice cream come as well.




They've got bigger things to be cranky about...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> They've got bigger things to be cranky about...




Like Octomom.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Like Octomom.




There's another waste of skin that would be an excellent tester of my Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow plan.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> There's another waste of skin that would be an excellent tester of my Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow plan.




I'll add her to my list.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'll add her to my list.




And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> How about they send me one instead of me going there?




I just wanted to let you know, I planted a (false) story through my buddies in the intelligence field, involving Pres. Ahmadinejad, his love of Ben & Jerry's, and his fear of redheaded American women.

As soon as it filters through the proper channels, you'll be redeployed in no time.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Rund around flailing his arms around*

My hate of writing papers knows no limit!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps if you had a hat of writing papers...


----------



## ssampier

I actually miss writing college papers somedays. I enjoy my job, but it can get tedious quick.

Ah, the joys, and sorrows, of adult life.

*chews a scone*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps if you had a hat of writing papers...






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"To a man with a catapult, the whole world looks like a projectile."


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy 30th Birthday Relique!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Happy 30th Birthday Relique!




Thanx.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Thanx.




Congratulations, old man.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geh...I make 42 this year- RdM isn't an "Old man!"

Relique, turning 30 just means...ummm...er...I forget.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Soo where's the cake?  You better have gotten me cake.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cake?

Here you go!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg]YouTube - CAKE - "The Distance" (Official Music Video!)[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

That guy was pretty fly for a white guy. lol.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just making sure there is one....​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How long did THAT take to make?

Anywhoo- its after 4AM where I am, and I've got things to do in the slightly later AM.  IOW, I've gotta hit the road.

I hope you enjoy the anniversary of the day of your birth, RdM!  Don't do anything real geezers like myself wouldn't do if we could remember what it is we wouldn't do!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Soo where's the cake?  You better have gotten me cake.




It's a lie. What did you expect?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How long did THAT take to make?
> 
> Anywhoo- its after 4AM where I am, and I've got things to do in the slightly later AM.  IOW, I've gotta hit the road.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the anniversary of the day of your birth, RdM!  Don't do anything real geezers like myself wouldn't do if we could remember what it is we wouldn't do!




Not sure.  Ask the people who made the game Portal.  That's taken from the ending credits.

I unfortunately amd going to spend the day in my portfolio class then doing homework and playing Call of Duty and wishing I had enough money to get the laptop I would have bought myself if I didn't spend a thousand bux yesterday for my car's repairs and rental fees.


----------



## Blackrat

Happy b-day Religue!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thank ya thank ya.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just wanted to let you know, I planted a (false) story through my buddies in the intelligence field, involving Pres. Ahmadinejad, his love of Ben & Jerry's, and his fear of redheaded American women.
> 
> As soon as it filters through the proper channels, you'll be redeployed in no time.




I'm redeploying as soon as my R&R is up anyway but thank you.



ssampier said:


> I actually miss writing college papers somedays. I enjoy my job, but it can get tedious quick.
> 
> Ah, the joys, and sorrows, of adult life.
> 
> *chews a scone*




I hate paperwork as well. AAR's arent my strong point.


Happy Birthday RdM! I hope you have lots of sex and get amazing gifts!


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hivers.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hivers.




Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*


----------



## The_Warlock

You are awfully Glompy this Hive, GM.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You are awfully Glompy this Hive, GM.




*Glomps Warlock*

What makes you say that?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> *Glomps Warlock*
> 
> What makes you say that?




Hmmm, 6'+ redhead grabbing my midsection in a body hug? Curious.

Given such a position, you are exactly where I want you.

*gives scalp massage*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Hmmm, 6'+ redhead grabbing my midsection in a body hug? Curious.
> 
> Given such a position, you are exactly where I want you.
> 
> *gives scalp massage*




A _running_ body hug. Likely your on your back and I am also in the perfect position for a head butt. However, I'll wait until youre done.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> A _running_ body hug. Likely your on your back and I am also in the perfect position for a head butt. However, I'll wait until youre done.....




I've been jumped on by women before, I only failed to catch and hold once. I was still able to avoid injury to any involved parties. 

Done? I've been known to continue giving scalp massages for hours. You've got a while...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*




Ooooh, I am being Megaglomped!


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Done? I've been known to continue giving scalp massages for hours. You've got a while...




Oooh, can I get one too?


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I have read pretty much all of the threads(Well, 98% of them) in "General RPG Discussion". I am a little bored now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, Gaming wise I am working on an alternate timeline for the Wheel of Time universe. It involves the Whitecloaks forming their own group of Channelers, and them becoming a major(Well, more major) power in the Westlands.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I've been jumped on by women before, I only failed to catch and hold once. I was still able to avoid injury to any involved parties.
> 
> Done? I've been known to continue giving scalp massages for hours. You've got a while...




But have you ever had a woman my size hit you with a running tackle?



Galeros said:


> Ooooh, I am being Megaglomped!




Yep, I had to get passed your immunity some how....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Yep, I had to get passed your immunity some how....




When I level up I am going to take "Immunity: Megaglomp".


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> When I level up I am going to take "Immunity: Megaglomp".




Then I will either counter with Glomp Focus: Megaglomp _OR_ I will take Ultramegaglomp.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Then I will either counter with Glomp Focus: Megaglomp _OR_ I will take Ultramegaglomp.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


>




Indeed...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Indeed...






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Maybe a catapult could be of use...




Oooo, good idea. New feat: Cataglomp!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> But have you ever had a woman my size hit you with a running tackle?




She was 5'11" and athletically built...


----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> oooo, good idea. New feat: Cataglomp!




Spinzaku!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> She was 5'11" and athletically built...




I'm considerably bigger.



Galeros said:


> Spinzaku!




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Oooo, good idea. New feat: Cataglomp!




Maybe you should make a Goldmoon Prestige Class, then you can have exclusive use of the GoldmoonApult ability.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I'm considerably bigger.




Or are you?!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe you should make a Goldmoon Prestige Class, then you can have exclusive use of the GoldmoonApult ability.




And as a class ability, no one can be immune to my glomps.



Galeros said:


> Or are you?!




I'd imagine so. I have 4 inches on her and most likely about 30 pounds.


----------



## Wereserpent

If they were sleeping naked on the same futon...Then that means...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm considerably bigger.




I still feel good about my chances to handle impact.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> If they were sleeping naked on the same futon...Then that means...




It means that someone really needs to wash that futon....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And as a class ability, no one can be immune to my glomps.




Precisely.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> It means that someone really needs to wash that futon....




N...Nooooo how could you!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I still feel good about my chances to handle impact.




But how about keeping yourself upright?


The_Warlock said:


> Precisely.




Sleep in glomping fear Galeros!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But how about keeping yourself upright?




I'll give it even chances, mostly because I'm sure you have more muscle strength than even the swimmers I've known. 

Unless, of course, I'm in an area where not being upright is perfectly safe. Then I'll just go down.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Sleep in glomping fear Galeros!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I'll give it even chances, mostly because I'm sure you have more muscle strength than even the swimmers I've known.
> 
> Unless, of course, I'm in an area where not being upright is perfectly safe. Then I'll just go down.




I'm not sure how much muscle strength swimmers have but I am in the best shape of my life and unfortunately at the highest weight as well. I know muscle weighs more than fat so I dont worry about my weight.



Galeros said:


>




Dun dun duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not sure how much muscle strength swimmers have but I am in the best shape of my life and unfortunately at the highest weight as well. I know muscle weighs more than fat so I dont worry about my weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun



Don't look at your body weight. Look at your sillouhette.  Curves and all that...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Don't look at your body weight. Look at your sillouhette.  Curves and all that...




Rebecca loves my figure, she says so everyday and I trust her judgement.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> A _running_ body hug. Likely your on your back and I am also in the perfect position for a head butt. However, I'll wait until youre done.....




Giggity?


----------



## Goldmoon

Has anyone seen Aeson in awhile? I'm starting to worry about him. He hasnt even e-mailed me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity?




Not unless you like a head butt to the junk....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not sure how much muscle strength swimmers have ....




Let's just say that competitive swimmers have a lot of muscle mass in the legs.

A lot. And the rest is pretty well muscled too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Let's just say that competitive swimmers have a lot of muscle mass in the legs.
> 
> A lot. And the rest is pretty well muscled too.




I run over 100 miles a month on average and I do strength training 6 days a week. I always Chun-Li thighs but cant seem to get them. Maybe I should take up swimming when I leave here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Not unless you like a head butt to the junk....




Now now, you are getting a scalp massage out of this glomp, no need to get violent in people's junks.

As for Aeson, nope. But then, he got called on spending some excessive time on the Net at work, and seemed to be looking for some rec/exercise activities that were less computer related.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I run over 100 miles a month on average and I do strength training 6 days a week. I always Chun-Li thighs but cant seem to get them. Maybe I should take up swimming when I leave here.




And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now now, you are getting a scalp massage out of this glomp, no need to get violent in people's junks.
> 
> As for Aeson, nope. But then, he got called on spending some excessive time on the Net at work, and seemed to be looking for some rec/exercise activities that were less computer related.




Youre right, headbutting the junk was a snap reaction. I apologize to anyone whose junk was mentally bruised.

Aeson could at least let us know hes OK.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> And there was much rejoicing...




Well I do live on a tropical island, I should probably take advantage of it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Well I do live on a tropical island, I should probably take advantage of it.




Now THAT's thinking with your noggin...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now THAT's thinking with your noggin...




I do miss the smell of the salt air. I'm going to hate to leave Rebecca though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I do miss the smell of the salt air. I'm going to hate to leave Rebecca though.




That's what mementos, long distance calls, and visits are for...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> That's what mementos, long distance calls, and visits are for...




It won't be enough. I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Not unless you like a head butt to the junk....




Some people are into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> That's what mementos, long distance calls, and visits are for...






Goldmoon said:


> It won't be enough. I don't know what I'll do.




Nude pictures, kinky web cam videos, the seductive use of foreign objects that would make grandma blush.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Has anyone seen Aeson in awhile? I'm starting to worry about him. He hasnt even e-mailed me.




I left a message for him on his Profile page.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know that reminds me, Froggy also has vanished.  Mega most likely will be around durign the weekend like he normally is.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You know that reminds me, Froggy also has vanished.  Mega most likely will be around durign the weekend like he normally is.




Maybe Mega ate Froggy!


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> Thermodynamics homework..   ?!?!  What are you studying to become?



Sorry for the late response.  I am studying to become a civil engineer.

Thermodynamics is one of the fundamental engineering courses, but it doesn't really apply all that much to civil engineering...it is more of a mechanical engineering application.  But since there is a lot of overlap in the engineering world (it takes civil, mechanical, and electrical engineers build a power plant, after all) we are all required to study it.

It sucks.

A lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...  does that mean you can build me an impenetrable fortress once I rule the world?


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  does that mean you can build me an impenetrable fortress once I rule the world?



Absolutely.  Even that hollowed-out volcano one you asked for, thanks to my training in thermodynamics.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome.  Now someone needs to start cloning my sharks with lazer eyes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The cake was a lie...  There was no cake.



At least I got presents...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh yeah, and Goldmoon will be my Amazonian bodyguard who dresses in:  A) A skin tight body suit B) A Chainmail bikini or C) A Bra and Panties.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique, What you really need is a secret underwater base.


CleverNickName said:


> Absolutely.  Even that hollowed-out volcano one you asked for, thanks to my training in thermodynamics.




I trust that you can do that, too.


----------



## Aeson

Don't cry for me Argentina. 

You know, the email thing works 2 ways. If you wanted to talk you could email me.

I'm trying to spend less time online. Because of work and personal reasons. Thank you all for the concern.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Don't cry for me Argentina.
> 
> You know, the email thing works 2 ways. If you wanted to talk you could email me.
> 
> I'm trying to spend less time online. Because of work and personal reasons. Thank you all for the concern.




ZOMG!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive, just popping in to say hello and goodbye before I leave for 9 days of holiday and no internet.

See you all in May!

Phaezen


----------



## Blackrat

I love the exercise bike. Wednesday my legs felt like they'd be falling off. Yesterday it still hurt to ride. Today I took 6 miles and feel absolutely great!


----------



## The_Warlock

Cool. I've generally found exercise bikes to be the only exercise machine that works for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh yeah, and Goldmoon will be my Amazonian bodyguard who dresses in: A) A skin tight body suit B) A Chainmail bikini or C) A Bra and Panties.




I'll take the body suit as long as its made of Dragonskin armor.



Aeson said:


> Don't cry for me Argentina.
> 
> You know, the email thing works 2 ways. If you wanted to talk you could email me.
> 
> I'm trying to spend less time online. Because of work and personal reasons. Thank you all for the concern.




Don't stay gone too much. We miss you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heya Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Heya Goldmoon.




Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*




Ooooooooh.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Ooooooooh.




Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh




This is not a Mattress Commercial!

Anyways, what is up with you Goldsie? You and Rebecca having a good time? You have any good food to eat?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> This is not a Mattress Commercial!
> 
> Anyways, what is up with you Goldsie? You and Rebecca having a good time? You have any good food to eat?




We're doing great actually although I am so bored just sitting around all day while she's off flying. I feel like such a housewife. The DFAC (Dining Facility) has pretty good food. Usually a good assortment of healthy foods and salad. They had crab legs two nights ago but they made me sick. I find myself working out and running a lot more than usual to pass the time. I really miss my squad though and I miss going out on missions.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> We're doing great actually although I am so bored just sitting around all day while she's off flying. I feel like such a housewife. The DFAC (Dining Facility) has pretty good food. Usually a good assortment of healthy foods and salad. They had crab legs two nights ago but they made me sick. I find myself working out and running a lot more than usual to pass the time. I really miss my squad though and I miss going out on missions.




Well, it is good that you have good food at least.

Hehe, I know about the boredom thing, I have papers to work on, but I am still bored.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, it is good that you have good food at least.
> 
> Hehe, I know about the boredom thing, I have papers to work on, but I am still bored.




Well I don't miss the paperwork thats for sure. All and all I must say I'm happier than I've been in a long time. Rebecca is so good to me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Well I don't miss the paperwork thats for sure. All and all I must say I'm happier than I've been in a long time. Rebecca is so good to me.




That is great!

I too am fairly happy despite the difficulties I must currently deal with.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> That is great!
> 
> I too am fairly happy despite the difficulties I must currently deal with.




Galeros do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros do you have a girlfriend?




No, I do not.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> No, I do not.




Awwwww. I'm sorry to hear that.....unless you do not want to have a girlfriend.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awwwww. I'm sorry to hear that.....unless you do not want to have a girlfriend.




Well, it would be nice.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, it would be nice.




Galeros, I'm sure you will find your perfect glompmate out there.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros, I'm sure you will find your perfect glompmate out there.




Hehehe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hehehe.




And when you do find your glompmate, I will teach her the megaglomp and the Amazon tickle!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> And when you do find your glompmate, I will teach her the megaglomp and the Amazon tickle!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


>




It's ok, I'll remind her not to be in her underwear when she does it. 

I'm going to go for a bit for a run. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> it's ok, i'll remind her not to be in her underwear when she does it.
> 
> i'm going to go for a bit for a run. I'll talk to you later.




bai bee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The cake was a lies......  it was ice cream


----------



## Relique du Madde

If Galeros get's a girlfriend and they glomp each other it may esculate until he becomes non-asexual.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> And when you do find your glompmate, I will teach her the megaglomp and the Amazon tickle!




Put it on U-Tube


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> If Galeros get's a girlfriend and they glomp each other it may esculate until he becomes non-asexual.




Is that allowed on U-Tube?!?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> If Galeros get's a girlfriend and they glomp each other it may esculate until he becomes non-asexual.




That will not happen.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> It's ok, I'll remind her not to be in her underwear when she does it.
> 
> I'm going to go for a bit for a run. I'll talk to you later.




Gone.... like the Tennesessee Flash.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> That will not happen.




hee.... I always said I would wait on sex until after being married.  Lasted nearly a month....   well worth the wait however.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> hee.... I always said I would wait on sex until after being married.  Lasted nearly a month....   well worth the wait however.




Well, I am rather different, and we have gone over why.

Hehe, I mean no offense Mega.


----------



## megamania

None taken.


----------



## megamania

I got another 12 pack.  Tempted to get into it as I did a few weeks ago.   Hopwever, it is a bad thing to drink alone.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I got another 12 pack.  Tempted to get into it as I did a few weeks ago.   Hopwever, it is a bad thing to drink alone.




Yup.

I do not have any experience with the matter of course, being a teetotal and all.


----------



## megamania

Time for me to go.    Later.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> time for me to go.    Later.




bai bee.


----------



## ssampier

How's everyone?

*makes a fresh pot of coffee while nursing his rum and coke*


----------



## Wereserpent

ssampier said:


> How's everyone?
> 
> *makes a fresh pot of coffee while nursing his rum and coke*




I am okay.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekiZYSVdeQ"]KABOOM![/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Arrrgh, I try to buy a PDF and I get charged but can not download the stupid thing!

This is why I do not buy stuff online!


----------



## Mycanid

Should stick with print then Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:


> Should stick with print then Galeros.




The book is out of print and difficult to find.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Arrrgh, I try to buy a PDF and I get charged but can not download the stupid thing!
> 
> This is why I do not buy stuff online!




What website?  Cause you might need to send them an email saying that the link was broken.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> What website?  Cause you might need to send them an email saying that the link was broken.




RPGNow. It is complicated. When I go to the products page it says that I have bought the product, but it does not show up in the "My Account" section of downloads. When I initially tried to buy it I got a message that said "Preauthorization Failure" It then said that everything was verified, but it would not let me download the product(BESM 1E).

I did send them an email, two for that matter. I just do not know when they will respond.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, enough of my nonsense. What is up with you Relique?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique? Relique? RRRRREEEEELLLLLIIIIIQQQQQUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!


----------



## Wereserpent

so i herd u liek RPGs.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, am I bored.



Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Wereserpent

*Starts flinging cheesecakes with a catapult*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Sigh*  Gf doesnt want to come out tonight and she knows I can't go over there tonight to get my bday present since I have to open tomarrow at work and I wouldn't arrive there until 11:00pm - 12:00am.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> *Sigh*  Gf doesnt want to come out tonight and she knows I can't go over there tonight to get my bday present since I have to open tomarrow at work and I wouldn't arrive there until 11:00pm - 12:00am.






Maybe you can spend some time with her some other day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... but the soonest would be next thrusday or next weekend.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but the soonest would be next thrusday or next weekend.






It sucks to have to wait.


----------



## Wereserpent

I will have to leave you alone now Relique. I am going to go read a book or something. BAI BEE.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.

Busy day.

Bills

Meetings

Lawn care

Bar-B-Q

Game of Life

Nap

Helped son on his Warforged Fighter/Cleric

Bennington shopping

Chit-Chat with District manager (brown nosing rarely hurts)

and now here I am...tired from allegies and a busy day.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> The book is out of print and difficult to find.




Which book?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> *Starts flinging cheesecakes with a catapult*




Try pumpkins.

In the midwest they auctually have BIG contests about homemade catapults and/or gas powered slings with Pumpkins.   Crazy but fun still.   Some get over 1000 ft while remaining accurate.


----------



## megamania

No one seems around or willing to chit-chat so off to bed I go.  Later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm here now.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm here now.




same here and now


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Which book?




BESM 1E.

Morning Hive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Evening Hive...

No roleplaying this weekend. Instead spend my time tinkering with my online D&D campaign, a set of game rules I never will actually finish or implement, watching Doctor Who (City of Death, script from Douglas Adams - very nice!), and a little family BBQ time with my parents, sisters, an aunt, her husband, their boy and my grandfather... Oh, and playing some Megamek. 

Nothing unusual, but relaxing...


----------



## Blackrat

Vacation over . Work work work...

Coffee


----------



## Relique du Madde

EEEk.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> EEEk.




I'm not that ugly...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> EEEk.




 or more like


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm not that ugly...




But there's a rat!  :oints::


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But there's a rat!  *points*




But I'm cute


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eeek!  It's a cute Rat!



That just sounds wrong.


----------



## Relique du Madde

As part of my port class I have to make a logo for myself.  I should have included a reversed version, but all that will be is white text on a black background.  We also needed to make a tagline.  right mow I'm thinking it will be "Coding your world." 


What cha think?


----------



## Blackrat

Marval.us? Pronounced like marvellous?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Marval.us? Pronounced like marvellous?




Yup  although Spanish speakers will pronounce it mahrble-ous..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup  although Spanish speakers will pronounce it mahrble-ous..




Qué?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it messed up that for some reason I think that there is a conspiracy behind the whole Mexican Swine Flu?


----------



## Blackrat

Oh come on. The Avian Flu didn't take, so now the media needs something new to scare people with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh come on. The Avian Flu didn't take, so now the media needs something new to scare people with.




This is what I'm thinking:  It's awfully convenient to have the Swine Flu epidemic start in Mexico right before May 1st.  During the last several years May First is when mostly (Illegal and Legal) Mexicans/Latinos/Hispanics parade around asking for Amnesty.  I'm willing to bet that if Swine FLu doesn't appear in Los Angeles beyond a handful of cases during the next several days then after Mayday it will become a true "Pandemic" with dozens of people having contracted the Swine Flu as a result of there being May Day Parades.  If this happens, and I hope it doesn't, I have a feeling that some nut job will try to blame it all on the immigrants and then things will snowball..


----------



## Blackrat

Okay... Now that's a conspiracy theory... I just think it's the media making it much bigger threat than it actually is. That's what happened with the Avian Flu, and SARS, and whatevers... When the media makes it big enough issue, the goverments get into the general hysteria too and it just makes the people all the more scared... Once it has killed over million I'll start believing it's a bit more of a threat than a little cold...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Is it messed up that for some reason I think that there is a conspiracy behind the whole Mexican Swine Flu?




Depends, if you think paranoia is messed up, yes.

If you think that's a perfectly natural thing to be paranoid, then no.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Woooo, I got my BESM!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Woooo, I got my BESM!




So, reading it already? Care to tell us anything about it? I have no clue what BESM actually contains and what it's good for (excepting role-playing)


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, reading it already? Care to tell us anything about it? I have no clue what BESM actually contains and what it's good for (excepting role-playing)




"Big Eyes, Small Mouth" a roleplaying game for people who want an Anime based game. I bought the 1st Edition of it because I heard it was rules light, as opposed to the more rules heavy later versions. I would have to say that it IS fairly rules light. Character creation will not take too long if the players know what they want to play. There are three stats, Body, Mind, and Soul. The game only uses 2d6 for each player. It is a point based system and you choose different abilities you want based on how many points the GM assigns. So, if the GM assigns 15 points, then you have that many to spend on different abilities, like "Owning a Big Robot". You can take Character Flaws to get more points. 

I will look through it more later. I have schoolwork to take care of.


----------



## Wereserpent

The Hive is slow today...


----------



## Wereserpent

Vvvvveeeerrrryyyy Sssssllloooowwwww...


----------



## Wereserpent

Hhhhheeeeelllloooooo????


----------



## ssampier

*so long, farewell*

*yawns* Some web searching before bed.

Mondays are rough.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Monday is the day I have class all day.  Today I didn't really get a chance to post since I was redoing an assignment during break (the damn program didn't save anything and then it crashed on me).


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Monday is the day I have class all day.  Today I didn't really get a chance to post since I was redoing an assignment during break (the damn program didn't save anything and then it crashed on me).




Ouch.

Morning Hive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Sloooooooow, indeed, these days.

But hello Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sloooooooow, indeed, these days.
> 
> But hello Galeros!




Hello Mustrum!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Hello Mustrum!



I just finished watching 24 and Heroes. 24 was good.

Heroes was good until the end. 



Spoiler



Then the characters are just back at having really stupid ideas and doing dumb things.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I just finished watching 24 and Heroes. 24 was good.
> 
> Heroes was good until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Then the characters are just back at having really stupid ideas and doing dumb things.




How is this season of 24?  I stopped watching Heroes: Running Around Aimlessly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I should have also mentioned that I haven't been able to watch 24 due to school and because I was watching Heros for a while before dropping it like around episode 10.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Entertaining as usual, including the usual type of twists (and some people thinking Jack is nuts and all). 

The story line is definitely not more realistic then the last ones. I can't complain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's cool.  Cuse the reason I stopped watching before the year long hiatus was that It felt like the series was starting to jump too many sharks and become comic booky.


----------



## Wereserpent

Evening Hive.


----------



## ssampier

Chuck was good last night.

Best. Wedding. Ever.

Until the sprinkers went off anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

I've been watching a lot of NCIS lately. I really like the show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ka BOOM!


----------



## Blackrat

Morning. Rat has coffee. Rat is happy.

TV-shows. Currently the only shows I follow are Star Trek: Enterprise and the original series which they started showing on monday on a finnish scifi channel.



			
				Relique said:
			
		

> ka BOOM!



Damn I can't access youtube right now. I'd have posted a link to a new Boom .


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Morning. Rat has coffee. Rat is happy.
> 
> TV-shows. Currently the only shows I follow are Star Trek: Enterprise and the original series which they started showing on monday on a finnish scifi channel.
> 
> 
> Damn I can't access youtube right now. I'd have posted a link to a new Boom .




You know, if I ever get out of here I'm going to have to go way back in the Hive and look at all those videos....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> You know, if I ever get out of here I'm going to have to go way back in the Hive and look at all those videos....




Eh, they're nothing special. Mostly Marvin the Martian blowing up earth or some mushroom clouds.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> That's cool.  Cuse the reason I stopped watching before the year long hiatus was that It felt like the series was starting to jump too many sharks and become comic booky.




I think my tolerance regaring "shark jumping" and "comic booky" is merely higher than yours. I think it is part of the series that it keeps increasing the stakes, as ridiculous as it might be. It's almost a necessity due to the shows nature.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think my tolerance regaring "shark jumping" and "comic booky" is merely higher than yours. I think it is part of the series that it keeps increasing the stakes, as ridiculous as it might be. It's almost a necessity due to the shows nature.




What broke me was the whole... season 6 Jack Bauer vs Daddy Bauer & Brother Bauer with Nephew Bauer as a continual hostage and many nuclear MacGruffin's involved psycho-drama.

Or maybe it was the fact that Kim Bauer was allowed to live.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> What broke me was the whole... season 6 Jack Bauer vs Daddy Bauer & Brother Bauer with Nephew Bauer as a continual hostage and many nuclear MacGruffin's involved psycho-drama.
> 
> Or maybe it was the fact that Kim Bauer was allowed to live.




That reminds me of a scene in the Crisis on Infinite Earths series. Someone was talking to Captain Marvel and Mary Marvel and like 4 other Marvels showed up. The line went: "OK if Toddler Marvel, Baby Marvel and Fetus Marvel show up, I quit!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

RELIQUE SMASH!!!!


They MADE an OCTO F'ING MOM MUSICAL AND IT OPENS IN JUNE!

This begs one question... GoldMoon... can I borrow several grenades?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> RELIQUE SMASH!!!!
> 
> 
> They MADE an OCTO F'ING MOM MUSICAL AND IT OPENS IN JUNE!
> 
> This begs one question... GoldMoon... can I borrow several grenades?




Hmmmm, I'd do that myself if I wasnt here.

*mails Relique a box of grenades*


----------



## Aeson

Moving out on my own. This is the first time I've had to look for a place all of my own. What kind of questions should I ask? What kind should I expect to be asked?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Moving out on my own. This is the first time I've had to look for a place all of my own. What kind of questions should I ask? What kind should I expect to be asked?




I try to remember what I asked for, but it might be different in the US or your region, and different legal matters do apply.

Check if the rent is with or without gas/heat/electricity (I am not sure if they make the distinction between "cold" and "hot" rent in the US)

Check for any restrictions that might apply - noise levels, smoking, animals, don't install dryer or other specific equipment, no guests may stay over night or stuff like that. Are you allowed to BBQ on the balcony (if any)? Who has access to the place besides you (a key for the owner/landlord exists?) 

Do you have internet, cable or whatever offered with the place?
What's the rent deposit?

They will probably want to ensure you can afford the rent and even might want to check your credit rating or something like that. (In Germany, they need your authorization to get such information.) They might ask for your previous landlord.


----------



## Aeson

I thought about asking who has access to the house. Yeah for now I'm looking at houses. Most apartments include water but you have to pay for other utilities. I don't know if houses do that or not.

I'm taking my most recent paycheck with me to show that I've had a job and about how much I'm making. 

The house I'm going to see today needs work so the guy is willing to deal on the rent. I'm just not sure if I'm expected to do the work or live with it as is. Since I work at night I hope he doesn't intend to come in to work while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG AESON!!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> ZOMG AESON!!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



I think your record is stuck.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think your record is stuck.




Teehee.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Huggles the Hive*


----------



## Wereserpent

Lalalalalala


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Lalalalalala




Laaaaaa-Leeeeeee-Luuuuuuuuuuu
Nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...


----------



## Darkness

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Laaaaaa-Leeeeeee-Luuuuuuuuuuu
> Nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...



Kinda like Ceiling Cat, isn't he?


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Kinda like Ceiling Cat, isn't he?




Celing Cat is watching you m...yeah, I better stop there.


----------



## Darkness

Right, the man in the moon Mustrum mentioned fulfills a similar function. ("Only the man in the moon is watching.") Basically like Big Brother.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Right, the man in the moon Mustrum mentioned fulfills a similar function. ("Only the man in the moon is watching.") Basically like Big Brother.


----------



## megamania

Poppin' in to say hi......   "Hi"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Darkness said:


> Right, the man in the moon Mustrum mentioned fulfills a similar function. ("Only the man in the moon is watching.") Basically like Big Brother.




Since the line is from a lullaby for kids and babies, I think it is more like a big brother and not like Big Brother.


----------



## Relique du Madde

darkness said:


> right, the man in the moon mustrum mentioned fulfills a similar function. ("only the man in the moon is watching.") basically like big brother.




RUN ALIENS! :eek


----------



## Wereserpent

*Spills Taffy in the Hive*


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> RUN ALIENS! :eek




Bah. 

Now, when the shattered moon rock lifepods full of aberrant beings start falling to Earth and disgorging their squamous shock troops...

Then I'll probably ask them for a symbiote and lightning gun and help them take over the place.

It'll be fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why ask for a lightning gun when they can give you mecha?


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Grins::  I'm almost finished with my porfolio site's comp!


----------



## Wereserpent

relique du madde said:


> ::grins::  I'm almost finished with my porfolio site's comp!






Hooray!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Why ask for a lightning gun when they can give you mecha?




So I can play tag with the flying polyps, and vaporize anything in the sky over a city.

This ain't no weenine lightning gun.

Besides, mecha made by semi-amorphous, betentacled, multi-eyed moon mutants are NOT going to have comfortable seats.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Feels like something is missing..  




Note: All the messy copyright info has been pushed under the fold on that comp., so that's not what's missing.  I was going for simple and elegant (my strong point is coding not visual design).


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> So I can play tag with the flying polyps, and vaporize anything in the sky over a city.
> 
> This ain't no weenine lightning gun.
> 
> Besides, mecha made by semi-amorphous, betentacled, multi-eyed moon mutants are NOT going to have comfortable seats.




Why can't reality be like Anime/sci-fi where every alien ship seems to be designed to be used by humans even though the aliens aren't bipedal hominids.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Why can't reality be like Anime/sci-fi where every alien ship seems to be designed to be used by humans even though the aliens aren't bipedal hominids.




Because it doesn't make any sense? 

As for what's missing - Mr. T. There is not enough Mr. T on any website that mentions the A-Team.


----------



## Wereserpent

Do not worry. Relique's potential is far greater than my own. He should have no trouble with the training.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Because it doesn't make any sense?
> 
> As for what's missing - Mr. T. There is not enough Mr. T on any website that mentions the A-Team.




Heh heh.   The A-Team monologue is far better then Lorem Ipsum.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ah yes...

Best response on a web survey I coded which was showing ads with nonsense text a la Lorem Ipsum:

"This is America - you want me to read something - make sure it speaks English."

Sometimes, just sometimes, I wish I could reach through my monitor and strangle people over standard TCP/IP.

The rest of the time, I wish I could kick them in the unmentionables over standard TCP/IP.


----------



## nerfherder

The_Warlock said:


> Sometimes, just sometimes, I wish I could reach through my monitor and strangle people over standard TCP/IP.
> 
> The rest of the time, I wish I could kick them in the unmentionables over standard TCP/IP.


----------



## megamania

Still slow here it seems.

Everyone is working, on a curfue, or just not here.   Buggers me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Still slow here it seems.
> 
> Everyone is working, on a curfue, or just not here.   Buggers me.




I'm here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:eye twitch:

For some reason my little brother and his friend wants to get ready for a  lip syncing contest at their school that is in the begining of next year (it's suposed to start with them singing hanna montana then looking at each other and basically saying f this before starting the soulja boy song)... and they want to use miley cyrus and soulja boy...  He gave me two bucks to dl the songs...


For some reason I have a feeling that his friend actually likes Hanna montana and is afraid to admit it... cause why else would he want my little bro to get the songs and do a mix NOW.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive.




Morning Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh. The A-Team monologue is far better then Lorem Ipsum.




In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. They promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no-one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


----------



## Goldmoon

Or the more realistic version:

In 1972, a crap commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't admit to committing. They promptly escaped from a mud hut with a closed door to the Los Angeles subway. Today, still wanted by that queer guy with the 'stache, they survive a bit. If you're impotent, if no-one wants to go near you, and if they're not hiding, maybe you can hire the A-Team. Unless they're out, in which case you'll get stuck with the B-Team.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Galeros! *Megaglomps Galeros*




Hey Goldsie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, 9 days and y'all are barely over 1/4th of the way through a single Hive.  I'm impressed...and maybe a little scared.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, 9 days and y'all are barely over 1/4th of the way through a single Hive. I'm impressed...and maybe a little scared.




It has been rather slow lately. I know I havent been on as much in the past two weeks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> It has been rather slow lately. I know I havent been on as much in the past two weeks.




Indeed. I blame it on Aeson and Froggy dissappearing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Eh, they're nothing special. Mostly Marvin the Martian blowing up earth or some mushroom clouds.




Which are just SOOOO awesome!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> RELIQUE SMASH!!!!
> 
> 
> They MADE an OCTO F'ING MOM MUSICAL AND IT OPENS IN JUNE!
> 
> This begs one question... GoldMoon... can I borrow several grenades?






How about a bazooka? Get 'em from range, baybee!!! 

Or if you've gotta be positively sure you get 'em: tac nuke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> poppin' in to say hi......   "hi"




hi!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> *Spills Taffy in the Hive*




Great. Now it's all sticky here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Why can't reality be like Anime/sci-fi where every alien ship seems to be designed to be used by humans even though the aliens aren't bipedal hominids.




Or like any SF movie out there.... Example: Independence Day.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_Warlock said:


> Ah yes...
> 
> Best response on a web survey I coded which was showing ads with nonsense text a la Lorem Ipsum:
> 
> "This is America - you want me to read something - make sure it speaks English."
> 
> Sometimes, just sometimes, I wish I could reach through my monitor and strangle people over standard TCP/IP.
> 
> The rest of the time, I wish I could kick them in the unmentionables over standard TCP/IP.




I remember someone over on an AOL Star Trek forum who seemed to have had the ability to kick butt via modem....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Still slow here it seems.
> 
> Everyone is working, on a curfue, or just not here.   Buggers me.




At the time you posted, I was in bed. And then up at 3:45 AM for work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom




Hey Relique!

Ready for your training?


----------



## CleverNickName

Sorry I haven't been around as much lately; thermodynamics is killing me.

What's new on the interwebs?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> Sorry I haven't been around as much lately; thermodynamics is killing me.



Entropy can't be stopped or reversed... 



> What's new on the interwebs?



The above of course not.


----------



## Blackrat

Want to see something horrible from Finland in 70's? Yes I know you don't but I'll show you anyways:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMdL7SP1s0U]YouTube - Tahdon olla sulle hyvin hellä![/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Hey Relique!
> 
> Ready for your training?




It's go time?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Want to see something horrible from Finland in 70's? Yes I know you don't but I'll show you anyways:
> YouTube - Tahdon olla sulle hyvin hellä!




Well, seeing is definitely the operative word here.  The song ... well, it's the style of its time. I suppose that's exactly the kind of music my mother would like. 

But the "choreography"...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But the "choreography"...




Exactly...


----------



## Goldmoon

I would like a frame by frame description of the dancing please.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I would like a frame by frame description of the dancing please.



These are just the 13 frames or so: 

             

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mycanid

Just thought I would say good morning to you all


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> These are just the 13 frames or so:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




Yes, I have a great visual in my head now.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy Hivers!

Once again at work with a computer so time to drop in for another infrequent visit.  Hows everyone doing?


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:


> I remember someone over on an AOL Star Trek forum who seemed to have had the ability to kick butt via modem....




Hmm, Modem-Fu. Interesting.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:


> Just thought I would say good morning to you all




Morning my magnificent monkly mushroom!


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Want to see something horrible from Finland in 70's?




Wow, it's like Solid Gold, but predates it. 

Blargh!


----------



## The_Warlock

Hey Myc! How goes?


----------



## Aeson

My night started out last night with an early wake up call from the Vice freaking President of my department. Remember the one that sent me an email about my internet use? That one. He was calling to tell me in person that my manager was no longer with the company. He was called in for a meeting that morning and was terminated. The VP told me that we didn't have to worry about our jobs as long as we continued to do a good job. He also said something about setting up a meeting next week about additional responsibilities. I hear setting up a meeting next week to talk under the guise of added responsibilities. I'm worried the whole night that I'm next. The whole time trying to tell myself that this will be a good meeting.

Last night was month end. One of our busiest and most stressful nights. Things were not going well and I had to deal with the office @hole. I was working after 6am and decided to email the VP about meeting this morning to get it out of the way so I wouldn't stress over the weekend. He agreed to meet.

I go to his office and he apologized for waking me. He then went on to tell me that he heard some good things about me. He also had some more things he wanted me to start doing. One of which is very important and a huge responsibility. It's restoring our batches in the event we need to. My boss was going to learn how but never got around to it. all in all the meeting was a very positive thing. I left there on top of the world. I called my parents and took them out for breakfast to talk about it all.

I had a great morning then I come home and got online and went somewhere I shouldn't. Now I'm getting down again.


----------



## Bloosquig

Well I'm glad everything worked out well Aeson.  

I spent all night gluing Warhammer models together for a mega game tomorrow.  And only glued my fingers together 3 times what fun!

Seriously though I had a year to get this stuff put together and of course waited till two days before the event to go into panic mode.  Yay for procrastination?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> My night started out last night with an early wake up call from the Vice freaking President of my department. Remember the one that sent me an email about my internet use? That one. He was calling to tell me in person that my manager was no longer with the company. He was called in for a meeting that morning and was terminated. The VP told me that we didn't have to worry about our jobs as long as we continued to do a good job. He also said something about setting up a meeting next week about additional responsibilities. I hear setting up a meeting next week to talk under the guise of added responsibilities. I'm worried the whole night that I'm next. The whole time trying to tell myself that this will be a good meeting.
> 
> Last night was month end. One of our busiest and most stressful nights. Things were not going well and I had to deal with the office @hole. I was working after 6am and decided to email the VP about meeting this morning to get it out of the way so I wouldn't stress over the weekend. He agreed to meet.
> 
> I go to his office and he apologized for waking me. He then went on to tell me that he heard some good things about me. He also had some more things he wanted me to start doing. One of which is very important and a huge responsibility. It's restoring our batches in the event we need to. My boss was going to learn how but never got around to it. all in all the meeting was a very positive thing. I left there on top of the world. I called my parents and took them out for breakfast to talk about it all.
> 
> I had a great morning then I come home and got online and went somewhere I shouldn't. Now I'm getting down again.



Well, that sounds good. 

Except the last paragraph. Don't go places that get you down! And if you do, remember that the paragraph before that one.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:


> Well I'm glad everything worked out well Aeson.
> 
> I spent all night gluing Warhammer models together for a mega game tomorrow. And only glued my fingers together 3 times what fun!
> 
> Seriously though I had a year to get this stuff put together and of course waited till two days before the event to go into panic mode. Yay for procrastination?





Hey, welcome back.

I liked playing Warhammer 40k. I didn't like paying for the minis then putting them together.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, that sounds good.
> 
> Except the last paragraph. Don't go places that get you down! And if you do, remember that the paragraph before that one.



It is good. I hope it translates into more money in the near future.

Yeah I really need to stop going to some sites.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah my modeling skills leave a lot to be desired so I always get irked quickly when all my cool conversion ideas fall flat.  But I like the game and its fun to get together with my buds to play so I'll just keep working til I get better at it.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:


> Morning my magnificent monkly mushroom!






Now THAT is a good morning greeting!



The_Warlock said:


> Hey Myc! How goes?






Pretty good ... I am at the Sacramento airport at the moment waiting for someone to arrive. Free wi-fi in the meantime.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:


> It is good. I hope it translates into more money in the near future.
> 
> Yeah I really need to stop going to some sites.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, that sounds good.
> 
> Except the last paragraph. Don't go places that get you down! And if you do, remember that the paragraph before that one.






Bloosquig said:


> Yeah my modeling skills leave a lot to be desired so I always get irked quickly when all my cool conversion ideas fall flat.  But I like the game and its fun to get together with my buds to play so I'll just keep working til I get better at it.




And a good morning to you three as well


----------



## Bloosquig

Morning Mycanid  

Hope your day is very shroomy


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hivers.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's go time?




Yes, it is go to the store time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My night started out last night with an early wake up call from the Vice freaking President of my department. Remember the one that sent me an email about my internet use? That one. He was calling to tell me in person that my manager was no longer with the company. He was called in for a meeting that morning and was terminated. The VP told me that we didn't have to worry about our jobs as long as we continued to do a good job. He also said something about setting up a meeting next week about additional responsibilities. I hear setting up a meeting next week to talk under the guise of added responsibilities. I'm worried the whole night that I'm next. The whole time trying to tell myself that this will be a good meeting.
> 
> Last night was month end. One of our busiest and most stressful nights. Things were not going well and I had to deal with the office @hole. I was working after 6am and decided to email the VP about meeting this morning to get it out of the way so I wouldn't stress over the weekend. He agreed to meet.
> 
> I go to his office and he apologized for waking me. He then went on to tell me that he heard some good things about me. He also had some more things he wanted me to start doing. One of which is very important and a huge responsibility. It's restoring our batches in the event we need to. My boss was going to learn how but never got around to it. all in all the meeting was a very positive thing. I left there on top of the world. I called my parents and took them out for breakfast to talk about it all.
> 
> I had a great morning then I come home and got online and went somewhere I shouldn't. Now I'm getting down again.




It is good that things are going better at work. 

Wherever you went do not let it get you down.

Oh, and...

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> My night started out last night with an early wake up call from the Vice freaking President of my department. Remember the one that sent me an email about my internet use? That one. He was calling to tell me in person that my manager was no longer with the company. He was called in for a meeting that morning and was terminated. The VP told me that we didn't have to worry about our jobs as long as we continued to do a good job. He also said something about setting up a meeting next week about additional responsibilities. I hear setting up a meeting next week to talk under the guise of added responsibilities. I'm worried the whole night that I'm next. The whole time trying to tell myself that this will be a good meeting.
> 
> Last night was month end. One of our busiest and most stressful nights. Things were not going well and I had to deal with the office @hole. I was working after 6am and decided to email the VP about meeting this morning to get it out of the way so I wouldn't stress over the weekend. He agreed to meet (and have it be true).
> 
> I go to his office and he apologized for waking me. He then went on to tell me that he heard some good things about me. He also had some more things he wanted me to start doing. One of which is very important and a huge responsibility. It's restoring our batches in the event we need to. My boss was going to learn how but never got around to it. all in all the meeting was a very positive thing. I left there on top of the world. I called my parents and took them out for breakfast to talk about it all.
> 
> I had a great morning then I come home and got online and went somewhere I shouldn't. Now I'm getting down again.




That's cool.... and that sucks.  If you had a feeling you shouldn't have gone to that place before you went, then next time you should pay attention to your intuition.  It could be worse, you could have gone here and found out some bad news and actually have it be true. 



Spoiler



Than again,  SWINE FLU is just a hyped up control mechanism that only kills Mexicans, so I don't think anyone here but me has to worry about it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Than again,  SWINE FLU is just a hyped up control mechanism that only kills Mexicans, so I don't think anyone here but me has to worry about it.




Lulz, I am Hispanic too.

I am not too worried though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hah hah.  Wow...  Damn... just imagine if Rev would have known that.  He would have made Demongirl into the stereotypical "Hyper Hot Blooded (Latina/Hispanic) Sex Machine" instead of just a "Hyper Sex Machine."  /shudder    Also, you just revealed your not from the South West (or possibly from the Four- Corner States which we all knew anyway) since saying I think is Latio is more of a South West / California / Florida thing.  OR it means that your family only has Spanish blood and little or no Native blood.

I'm not worried about the Swine Flu.  I seriously, I don't see why they are all panicking over it when its a FLU.  The average flu KILLS 20,000 world wide (or is it in the us?  I forget).  And this one only killed up to 200 in a country where you have to pay the Doctors up fount for them to see you.   If anything, this should serve as a warning to America of how broke our system can and will get if we allow it to evolve in the way it's been going.  That and it's been a way for one company to profit from the fact that they make a flu vaccine that is backed by the WTO.


----------



## Goldmoon

I'm not very worried about swine flu either.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Hah hah.  Wow...  Damn... just imagine if Rev would have known that.  He would have made Demongirl into the stereotypical "Hyper Hot Blooded (Latina/Hispanic) Sex Machine" instead of just a "Hyper Sex Machine."  /shudder




Lulz, were you not expecting that?

Yeah, the whole Swine Flu business is interesting. I do think it is getting a little blown out of proportion.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not very worried about swine flu either.




Hey Goldsie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not very worried about swine flu either.




Just remember, if the US Military decides to try and get you vaccinated for this one DON'T DO IT!  That's how they F'd over the vets from the first Iraq War.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Also, you just revealed your not from the South West (or possibly from the Four- Corner States which we all knew anyway) since saying I think is Latio is more of a South West / California / Florida thing.  OR it means that your family only has Spanish blood and little or no Native blood.




I am from Texas.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hey Goldsie.




Hello Galeros!



Relique du Madde said:


> Just remember, if the US Military decides to try and get you vaccinated for this one DON'T DO IT! That's how they F'd over the vets from the first Iraq War.




You say that like I have a choice. They say "Eponine, go get a shot" and I say "Which arm".


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Galeros!




*Starts eating cheesecake*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am from Texas.




I honestly never would have guessed. I would have figured Deleware or some other state that no one is actually from.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Starts eating cheesecake*




*Hyperultramegaglomps Galeros and takes the cheesecake*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I honestly never would have guessed. I would have figured Deleware or some other state that no one is actually from.




Or like Wyoming.



Goldmoon said:


> *Hyperultramegaglomps Galeros and takes the cheesecake*




GAH! Well, there goes my afternoon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh, just scotchgard yourself, Galeros, and she'll just slide right off...


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, just scotchgard yourself, Galeros, and she'll just slide right off...




I would if I had any.



Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I would if I had any.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a catapult could be of use...




Nope. Though perhaps a MoonaPult would, with all the expected connotations thereof...


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Nope. Though perhaps a MoonaPult would, with all the expected connotations thereof...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am all alone again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> Lulz, I am Hispanic too.
> 
> I am not too worried though.




I have some hispanic in me too. But I'm not worried. I don't go to Mexico at all.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:


> I have some hispanic in me too. But I'm not worried. I don't go to Mexico at all.




*Glomps Darth K'Trava*

Hooray! Someone is here!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am from Texas.




Cool.  Hows it like living in the only other republic* within the united states?

Btw, do you speak with a southern drawl?




* California is the other.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> I have some hispanic in me too. But I'm not worried. I don't go to Mexico at all.




Mwa Ha ha!  We're taking over.  Viva La Revolution!


----------



## megamania

Aye lads and lass, I am 75% Scot. Its where my charmin' personality comes from and yet i don't play "galf".   Don't ask me about my kilt.  It would embarrass thee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Aye lads and lass, I am 75% Scot. Its where my charmin' personality comes from and yet i don't play "galf".   Don't ask me about my kilt.  It would embarrass thee.




That explains your Destro Mask.


----------



## megamania

Been a rough day for me.

Came home Thursday to find the family cat dead on the side of the road.  From there my night went downhill. 

Wife hurt my feelings in a way that can NEVER be taken back.  I have only needed her support three times in my life-

Cancer-   Doctors kept her away.... no support

Serious respitory condition where I spent the night in the hospital.... no support.  Instead she went "home" to talk to her lover.

and now..... very serious diabetic malfunction and she simpily turned her back to me and gave me grief for it.


Beginning to think it is time to move on.... for real this time.



But enough.   I swore I would never give you guys my grief so I stop now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That explains your Destro Mask.




Hey that's my namesake you're dissin' !


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, one of the things I liked about COBRA is that none of their characters came off as being fruity.. unlike the JOES..  That is until Zartan appeared.


----------



## megamania

Too quote Marty Feldman..... "Too Late"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Note:  I mean fruity as in silly, not Fruity as in gay (Since GI JOE had a strict don't ask don't tell policy).


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, one of the things I liked about COBRA is that none of their characters came off as being fruity.. unlike the JOES..  That is until Zartan appeared.




What about the twins?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Too quote Marty Feldman..... "Too Late"




It's never to late for CHAOS!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> What about the twins?




I purposely scrubbed them from my memory.


----------



## megamania

How are you?

Last I knew your car was towed with many of your most prized possessions.


----------



## megamania

....and after the twins there was that reptor or sceptor guy that replaced Cobra Commander as the main villian for a while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm doing good.  I got my car back after spending $500 on the deductable (The repairs cost insurance $9000) and spending another $500 on rental fees.   Luckily I was saving up for a lap top when it all happened (and it was just my B-day) so I was able to pay it off.  If the Police would have found the bastard who hit me, I would have sued his ass for that 1,000 buxs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ....and after the twins there was that reptor or sceptor guy that replaced Cobra Commander as the main villian for a while.




That was were GI JOE jumped the shark, and I don't consider anything that happened in that "time line" / GI Joe reality to have ever happened.  I mean seriously, why make CC an Alien Hybrid lackey of some guy in Gold Scaly Spandex??  Was his being a Failed Salesman who wanted to take over the world that bad of a character background?


----------



## megamania

I'm back.

McAfee is downloading new security stuff and after 45 mins of being on the net I am a whole whoppin' 16% downloaded.

I hate Modem.


----------



## Relique du Madde

45 minutes?  Damn.    What's sad is that my internet is Wireless Cable and often Microsoft downloads tak that long since for some reason why don't want to send at any speed faster then 55k


----------



## megamania

welp.... at 1 1/2 hours I'm at 22% download and it is killing my ability to post here or check my e-mail so I'm off for the night.



Have a good day and a good night.


----------



## CleverNickName

(singing)  "I love you, I wanna love you tender..."

Y'know, if you squint a little (and drink a lot), that dance routine looks pretty fun.

Good morning, hivers.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Hows it like living in the only other republic* within the united states?
> 
> Btw, do you speak with a southern drawl?




It is very hot during the summer.

As for the accent. I do not know myself. If I do have one, I can not tell if I have it or not.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, just scotchgard yourself, Galeros, and she'll just slide right off...




Then I'll just get velcro gloves.



Darth K'Trava said:


> I have some hispanic in me too. But I'm not worried. I don't go to Mexico at all.




I've had some hispanic in me before. Does that count?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Appendages don't count.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Appendages don't count.




Then I am not Hispanic.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey Relique!

Hey Goldsie!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Galeros!




What is up with you Goldsie Cheesecake Eater?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> What is up with you Goldsie Cheesecake Eater?




Very little. Just relaxing. How about you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Very little. Just relaxing. How about you?




Working on a paper and browsing the different RPG sites I go to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Working on a paper and browsing the different RPG sites I go to.




Paperwork...ugh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mwaha ha ha my pixel tank battle is almost finished!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Paperwork...ugh.




Yup. Although I am sure mine is rather different from any you have to do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwaha ha ha my pixel tank battle is almost finished!


----------



## Wereserpent

“But as a woman, I know that you are alone… and that he is alone… and that he is absolutely smitten with you.  Ultimately, the choice must be yours.”


----------



## Wereserpent

“Sempai?  What would you do?”


----------



## Wereserpent

“Speaking strictly as a woman?  If I found someone I could love, and who loved me… I would never let them go.”


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> “But as a woman, I know that you are alone… and that he is alone… and that he is absolutely smitten with you. Ultimately, the choice must be yours.”






Galeros said:


> “Speaking strictly as a woman? If I found someone I could love, and who loved me… I would never let them go.”




I've heard those lines before...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I've heard those lines before...




“I’m glad you called me…”


----------



## Wereserpent

“Umm… come to my office… and, umm… can you… can you come alone?”


----------



## Wereserpent

“How long have you been here… I hope not long…”


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I've heard those lines before...




I hope I have not made you sad with my nonsense Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I hope I have not made you sad with my nonsense Goldmoon.




Not at all, in fact not only have I heard those lines before but I herd you leik mudkipz.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Not at all, in fact not only have I heard those lines before but I herd you leik mudkipz.




DO I?!


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I wish Aeson were here more often.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Man, I wish Aeson were here more often.




Me too. I'm set to leave in less than two weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> DO I?!




Thats the word on the street......


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Me too. I'm set to leave in less than two weeks.






Maybe a catapult could be of use...


----------



## Wereserpent

Sorry, I bet the catapult thing is getting old.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Trebuchet is the new catapult.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Man, I wish Aeson were here more often.






Goldmoon said:


> Me too. I'm set to leave in less than two weeks.



You know? I still wonder why people like me. It seems the same thing that some like about me is the thing others hate. It's very confusing.

The same day I find out that work wants me to take on more responsibility is the same day the CEO announces they're cutting pay for all employees. Excutives are taking the biggest cut though.


----------



## megamania

In effect that was the same at Mack.  We all took a 5% cut...... hourly people were cut 2 hours of work (aka 5% pay) or the salaried people were cut 5% yet continue working 40+ hours a week.  

Speaking of work, they are moving me to a new department which I'm not sure if I like or not.  Toolroom.   More pay oppertunity but it is booooooring and I don't like moving from top senority to near lowest.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You know? I still wonder why people like me. .




Its simple-

A) You are never negative- always positive

B) Not opinionitive (my biggest issue)

C) Generally a nice person

....sooooo   how Alts do you have...? (just kidding)


----------



## megamania

Just looked at some of the Dungeon Delve miniatures.    Pictures look good.  Too bad I have no money and no game.


----------



## megamania

So slow here......



hmmmmmm.......





siiiigh..............



dee-dee-dum-dee-dee-dum........


bored.


really bored


really really totally bored


no one to play with


sigh


guess I'll go now......


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You know? I still wonder why people like me. It seems the same thing that some like about me is the thing others hate. It's very confusing.




Cuz you are soooo much fun!



> The same day I find out that work wants me to take on more responsibility is the same day the CEO announces they're cutting pay for all employees. Excutives are taking the biggest cut though.


----------



## megamania

tick-tock

tick-tock

listen to the ol' clock

tick-tock

tick-tock

it's time to rock


----------



## Wereserpent

Hi Mega.


----------



## megamania

'allo G

how goes it?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> 'allo G
> 
> how goes it?




Fine.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Its simple-
> 
> A) You are never negative- always positive
> 
> B) Not opinionitive (my biggest issue)
> 
> C) Generally a nice person
> 
> ....sooooo   how Alts do you have...? (just kidding)



I'm always negative about myself anyway. 

I share my opinion on many things. There is always someone to argue the point so I try not to.

Try making any of those points to my sisters. They'll laugh themselves to death.



Galeros said:


> Cuz you are soooo much fun!



More fun than mudkipz? I think not.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> More fun than mudkipz? I think not.




You are a lot more fun than any mudkipz could ever hope to be!


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow, it's quiet in here.

Too quiet.

_Eerily_ quiet.







(cowers in the corner)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

clevernickname said:


> wow, it's quiet in here.
> 
> Too quiet.
> 
> _eerily_ quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cowers in the corner)




kaboom

Oops. Sorry, that was my fireball. I forgot that I had it prepared this morning.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oops. Sorry, that was my fireball. I forgot that I had it prepared this morning.




[sblock=Don't read]I prepared explosive runes today

KABOOM!

You had to read...[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA"]Slap Chop[/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have to wonder what happened to Froggy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then I'll just get velcro gloves.




Not nearly as much fun as taser gloves...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I have to wonder what happened to Froggy.




You're not the only one considering how his disappearing has affected my pbp game (which is already struggling because BlackRat isn't in the gaming mood).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> I have to wonder what happened to Froggy.



I think he was last seen on Cirvs Maximvs...


Or am I confusing people  

Also: Blog Update!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You're not the only one considering how his disappearing has affected my pbp game (which is already struggling because BlackRat isn't in the gaming mood).




Yeah, that is one of the reasons I am hesitant to try running a PBP. It is even easier for players to drop out of than a F2F game.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> You're not the only one considering how his disappearing has affected my pbp game (which is already struggling because BlackRat isn't in the gaming mood).



Blackrat is still participating in my PbP campaign, so he's around. Of course, my game is crawling along at a snail's pace right now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive!




Hello Knightfall!


----------



## ssampier

Monday.

Strange how it seems to arrive at the same time as the week before...


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> Hello Knightfall!



Hey.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> Hey.




How is everything going for you lately?


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> How is everything going for you lately?



It's al'right, I guess.

I've been very tired this week (and last). Pain issues have been bad the last couple of days. I have physio tomorrow and an appointment to get a cortisone shot (into my right SI joint) next Wednesday.

Still, it could be worse.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> It's al'right, I guess.
> 
> I've been very tired this week (and last). Pain issues have been bad the last couple of days. I have physio tomorrow and an appointment to get a cortisone shot (into my right SI joint) next Wednesday.
> 
> Still, it could be worse.




I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

What a rare moment! A friend managed to get a decent pic of me... Added it to my album: EN World D&D / RPG News - Blackrat's Album: My world.

Me in my kilt!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Blackrat is still participating in my PbP campaign, so he's around. Of course, my game is crawling along at a snail's pace right now.




Yeah, I'm around... More or less. Snail pace is good for me at the moment .


----------



## Aeson

Once people get a taste of Circvs Maximvs they tend to stay there. hafrogman has had a taste and liked it. Things slowed down here so he's moved on to greener boards. It happens. Either he'll be back or not. Blackrat, Ginnel and I are all going through some rough times. It's easier to avoid burdening others than it is to so up and pretend nothing is wrong. Maybe I'm just full of it. Who knows.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Once people get a taste of Circvs Maximvs they tend to stay there.



I don't . I lurk there even worse than I do here 


> Blackrat, Ginnel and I are all going through some rough times. It's easier to avoid burdening others than it is to so up and pretend nothing is wrong. Maybe I'm just full of it. Who knows.



Aye. I like to share my good times with people but I don't want to shove my bad mood on others...


----------



## Phaezen

*Boo*

Is I retunred to the land of 1 mind no purpose 

Holidays are good, especialy ones filled with getting up late, going for a swim in the sea to wake up then gaming from the mid afternoon till the wee hours.

Coming back to work not so good.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

At least you already had real holidays! I still have no plans, no dates, no nothing.  

Of course, on the plus side, I've got 30 days to spend...


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Good afternoon.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon indeed! 

Am in the Sacto airport heading back down to LA to have the dental work finished up and thought I would stop by and say hello.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am just coming back from a concernt from Annet Louisan. I had a good time, she did a great performance - there were quite a few songs I didn't know...

[sblock]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3gWmMJ5cO4]YouTube - Annett Louisan - Das Spiel[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPeaeqCQCVU]YouTube - Annett Louisan - Das Gefühl[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dJ1sjHwXEI]YouTube - Annett Louisans "Die Gelegenheit"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AMz5qFAteA]YouTube - Annett Louisan - Drück die 1[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Afternoon indeed!
> 
> Am in the Sacto airport heading back down to LA to have the dental work finished up and thought I would stop by and say hello.




You travel 500 miles for dental work 0.o!?!  I knew Sacramento was bad.. .but not that bad.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey everyone!


----------



## Wereserpent

"I wish to create a utopia. A beautiful world without a speck of filth."


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:


> "I wish to create a utopia. A beautiful world without a speck of filth."




???


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't think too much about it.  Galeros is waxing poetic...  Hmmm... how exactly can you wax a poetic?


----------



## Blackrat

Saw the Wolverine yesterday. It was decent. Overall it was pretty good but there were some details that bugged me and one that I absolutely hated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don' ruin the plot for me... no wait... I already read the spoilers. nvm.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I'll put things in sblocks so you can decide wether to look or not.

[sblock=Things I didn't like]Deadpool's blades being similar to Wolverine's in that they come from his knuckles.

Silver Fox and Emma Frost being sisters.

The implementation of how Wolverine lost his memory... Adamantium bullet to the head... Right, real slick guys...[/sblock]

[sblock=The thing I really hated]Wolverine and Sabertooth as brothers![/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, I'll put things in sblocks so you can decide wether to look or not.
> 
> [sblock=Things I didn't like]Deadpool's blades being similar to Wolverine's in that they come from his knuckles.
> 
> Silver Fox and Emma Frost being sisters.
> 
> The implementation of how Wolverine lost his memory... Adamantium bullet to the head... Right, real slick guys...[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=The thing I really hated]Wolverine and Sabertooth as brothers![/sblock]



[sblock="My reactions"]
The deadpool "ending mutation" was one of the things I cringed at when I read the spoilers.  I mean seriously.. He doesn't need palm blades to be bad ass.  Just give him his healing factor, make him bat---- crazy, and give him plenty of weapons.

They should have gone then whole Sabertooth might be his father way route that the comics went.

Emma Frost shouldn't be in the movie. PERIOD.

FOX killed XMEN!
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock="My reactions"]Emma Frost shouldn't be in the movie. PERIOD.[/sblock]




[sblock=Response]Neither should Cyclops, but surpricingly, it didn't bother me much [/sblock]

In another words, it was pretty good movie, though it had some poor choices in order to make it more appealing to mainstream audience.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You kow what movie I want to see?  Battle for Terra.  I always thought that the whole "Humans are the Invading Aliens" genre was kick ass.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Relique and Blackrat ... it is WAY too late for me to be awake.

Time to go to sleep.

Night all.


----------



## Blackrat

Night Myc.

Now I can't wait for friday to come... Star Trek time! The other movie this year that I MUST see...


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

"Maybe I'm the one who's really treading his own thorny path..."


----------



## ssampier

*takes an apple from the fruit bowl*

yuck! wax fruit.


----------



## Blackrat

I've a feeling we're not in Kansas any more.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I've a feeling we're not in Kansas any more.



 I bet you've never even been to Kansas.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I bet you've never even been to Kansas.




Shh! No need to tell that to everyone...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Too many people are taking vacations from the Hive..  It's sad....  FACEBOOK has seduced me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Once people get a taste of Circvs Maximvs they tend to stay there. hafrogman has had a taste and liked it. Things slowed down here so he's moved on to greener boards. It happens. Either he'll be back or not. Blackrat, Ginnel and I are all going through some rough times. It's easier to avoid burdening others than it is to so up and pretend nothing is wrong. Maybe I'm just full of it. Who knows.




I never really liked CM. Too many asshats.



Blackrat said:


> I don't . I lurk there even worse than I do here
> Aye. I like to share my good times with people but I don't want to shove my bad mood on others...




I try not too either.



Galeros said:


> "Maybe I'm the one who's really treading his own thorny path..."




Thorns apleanty out here, let me tell you.



Blackrat said:


> I've a feeling we're not in Kansas any more.




I am pretty sure there are no wheat fields out here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I never really liked CM. Too many asshats.



I've seen them say the same thing about this place. Whole threads devoted to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I've seen them say the same thing about this place. Whole threads devoted to it.




Seriously? Thats some serious pot calling the kettle black stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.

I will be back in about 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## Blackrat

*Huggles everyone in the Hive*

*Runs out*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I've seen them say the same thing about this place. Whole threads devoted to it.



Well, I notice that there are a lot of recurring guests on that thread.  So it are not that many.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Seriously? Thats some serious pot calling the kettle black stuff.



Yeah. I'm sure my comments here will make their way over there. 


Blackrat said:


> *Huggles everyone in the Hive*
> 
> *Runs out*



He went that way, officer. 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I notice that there are a lot of recurring guests on that thread.  So it are not that many.



That is true.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am back!


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG AESON!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> ZOMG AESON!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



*duct tapes the broken record*

that'll fix 'er. 

I see some things never change. And I hope they never do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Too many people are taking vacations from the Hive..  It's sad....  FACEBOOK has seduced me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *duct tapes the broken record*
> 
> that'll fix 'er.
> 
> I see some things never change. And I hope they never do.




Teehee.

Ahhh, man, working on a paper that is due in six hours...


----------



## Wereserpent

POST 4000!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Too many people are taking vacations from the Hive..  It's sad....  FACEBOOK has seduced me.






Galeros said:


>



I'm on there. I mostly play the metropolis game. 


Galeros said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Ahhh, man, working on a paper that is due in six hours...



Enjoy the student life as long as you can.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> POST 4000!!!!



Post count +1


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Post count +1




Post Count -1

So, how are ya doing Aesy Baby?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Post count +1






Galeros said:


> Post Count -1
> 
> So, how are ya doing Aesy Baby?




You guys are doing it wrong. If you don't assign the result to a variable, it's lost!

Post_Count = Post_Count +1


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Post Count -1
> 
> So, how are ya doing Aesy Baby?



Tired. Work was boring but I did get to watch a few episodes of Supernatural. lol


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You guys are doing it wrong. If you don't assign the result to a variable, it's lost!
> 
> Post_Count = Post_Count +1



There is no value. His -1 cancels my +1.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Easier: Post_Count += +1;


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Tired. Work was boring but I did get to watch a few episodes of Supernatural. lol




Well, that is good.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Even Easier: Post_Count++;


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Enjoy the student life as long as you can.




I will be enjoying it longer than I would like to be.


----------



## Blackrat

*Sneaks back in*
*Snatches a cookie*
*Hides in the corner*


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Even Easier: Post_Count++;






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Easier: Post_Count += +1;


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Easier: Post_Count += +1;






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Even Easier: Post_Count++;



Math make head hurt


Galeros said:


> Well, that is good.



Not if I get caught.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Also possible: 
++Post_Count;


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Not if I get caught.




Then do not get caught.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I will be enjoying it longer than I would like to be.



too bad you're not a partier. You'll miss out on the best part of college. The part I missed out on. 


Blackrat said:


> *Sneaks back in*
> *Snatches a cookie*
> *Hides in the corner*



He's over there, officer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Galeros said:


> Then do not get caught.



That's easy for you to say. You know how hard it is to hide my TV?


----------



## Wereserpent

Wow, I just noticed that there were five posts in the same minute.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

And none of them mine, despite my thinly veiled attempt at post-whoring...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And none of them mine, despite my thinly veiled attempt at post-whoring...



One was yours and that wasn't so thinly veiled.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> too bad you're not a partier. You'll miss out on the best part of college. The part I missed out on.




Given how I am, a college party would not be my idea of fun.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Given how I am, a college party would not be my idea of fun.



Thus lies the problem.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Thus lies the problem.lol




But I would not change who I am for anything.


----------



## Aeson

I've posted too much. Time to take off.


----------



## Wereserpent

aeson said:


> i've posted too much. Time to take off.






waaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never really liked CM. Too many asshats.




What she said...or more appropriately, perfectly nice people who feel the need to one-up the asshatery to fit in.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon Hive!

Phaezens Rule of Surviving the Interwebz #1  Ignore the opinions of jerks who trash talk you even if they wouldn't know who you are if you ran up to them in the street and punched them in the face.


----------



## Blackrat

Rat's Rule of Surviving the Interwebz #1:
Don't click the link...


----------



## The_Warlock

Rule #5 of Anything: If it Barks like a Fish, and Hops like a Fish; It's a Fish.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> What she said...or more appropriately, perfectly nice people who feel the need to one-up the asshatery to fit in.



Hey, I am standing right here! 



I like CM. It's a funny place. You just don't have to take it too serious. ANd there are a lot of discussions possible there that are not appropriate for EN World. 

But neither can replace the other.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, I am standing right here!




Annnnnd?

I didn't say there couldn't be positive discussions there. But having taken a gander, I'm generally unimpressed.


----------



## nerfherder

Goldmoon said:


> Seriously? Thats some serious pot calling the kettle black stuff.



Just the other day, some people posting in the "Asshattery afoot at ENWorld" thread were called out for turning it into "People I disagree with at ENWorld".  One of the things I like at CM is that you can tell people when they're being an asshat, and people will tell you when you're being an asshat - with the usual hyperbole that accompanies unmoderated internet discussions.  I think it works there because the number of members is small enough, and many have met each other in real life.  It may even work in the context of something like the hive, because you guys all seem pretty close, but in the big, impersonal main part of ENW it would probably turn into open warfare.

Anyway, as you were.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I like CM. It's a funny place. You just don't have to take it too serious. ANd there are a lot of discussions possible there that are not appropriate for EN World.
> 
> But neither can replace the other.



Ditto. ENWorld is more like a club meeting - and CM is more like a bar. Different in tone, but neither is better or worse.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> Ditto. ENWorld is more like a club meeting - and CM is more like a bar. Different in tone, but neither is better or worse.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I guess I've never been impressed by bars. Club meetings can have their own form of stupid, but I've never felt the need to call over a bouncer at a club meeting.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Rat's Rule of Surviving the Interwebz #1:
> Don't click the link...




But I always wanted a python as a pet


----------



## Phaezen

Anyhow, that is me for the day, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG the last 24 hours of Hive was the most active we had it in a while...  AND I WAS NOT AROUND TO PARTICPATE!! Damn my not being abl3e to stay up 24 hours..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm on there. I mostly play the metropolis game. .




Cool.  If you want to friend me over there just send me a private message and I'll give you my name so you can look me up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I will be enjoying it longer than I would like to be.




I've been enjoying it longer then you   ? But alas.. I'm nearly finished.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been enjoying it longer then you   ? But alas.. I'm nearly finished.




That is good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  KABOOM!


----------



## Blackrat

No!


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> No!




no kaboom?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> no kaboom?



Does this look like a Kaboom?


----------



## The_Warlock

No KaBoom Today...

Always KaBoom tomorrow...


----------



## megamania

me knee go Ka-Boom.

me hurt bad

me hate life again

me hate CM

CM hate me

harmony / balance reached

now about me knee......


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hive.

I hope your knee feels better Mega.


----------



## Wereserpent

"I’m… sorry that I came down on you so hard. I know you think this is the right thing to do – and for her, I think, you’re right – but I’m supposed to protect you. I just… don’t want to see you hurt…"


----------



## megamania

Huh?!?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Huh?!?




Do not worry about it.


----------



## megamania

okay.



Sorry to leave but a thunder storm has arrived and I wish my computer not to be zapped. 

later.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to leave but a thunder storm has arrived and i wish my computer not to be zapped.
> 
> Later.




bai bee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> "I’m… sorry that I came down on you so hard. I know you think this is the right thing to do – and for her, I think, you’re right – but I’m supposed to protect you. I just… don’t want to see you hurt…"




Gigity?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm slowly begining the process of building out my website.  I pretty much have one last major decision before I can begin work on it.  : Is it Flash or  HTML or PHP?


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers.


----------



## Phaezen

Greetings Goldmoon!

How goes?


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Greetings Goldmoon!
> 
> How goes?




A little strange and surreal. I'm leaving here in about 5 days or so for Afghanistan. I've been having a wonderful time with Rebecca. We're so in love its scary. She talks about getting married but that clearly cant happen. Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> A little strange and surreal. I'm leaving here in about 5 days or so for Afghanistan. I've been having a wonderful time with Rebecca. We're so in love its scary. She talks about getting married but that clearly cant happen. Life is so unfair sometimes.




ACTUALLY... within the last several days several states (including Maine) lifted the gay marriage ban and passed several bills (which will go into effect towards the end of the year).

Course, you couldn't be married in a Muslim country. (like Afganistan) since they will stone you.  :Q


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> A little strange and surreal. I'm leaving here in about 5 days or so for Afghanistan. I've been having a wonderful time with Rebecca. We're so in love its scary. She talks about getting married but that clearly cant happen. Life is so unfair sometimes.




Good luck with Afghanistan, hope you stay as safe as is possible.

As for Rebecca, hold on to what you have, love is soo hard to find sometimes, and maybe oneday things will work out for you...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> ACTUALLY... within the last several days several states (including Maine) lifted the gay marriage ban.




Its not the states that worry me. I'm in the Air Force and She's in the Army. Both of us would lose our careers and while Rebecca is willing to leave the Army for me, I'm not willing to leave the Air Force yet.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Good luck with Afghanistan, hope you stay as safe as is possible.
> 
> As for Rebecca, hold on to what you have, love is soo hard to find sometimes, and maybe oneday things will work out for you...




I'm sure I'll be fine. My Squad and I watch each others back well. I know Rebecca and I will find a way to be together as well.


----------



## Phaezen

Thats good to know 

Just finishing up in the office for the weekend.  See you Monday Hive!


----------



## Aeson

There is much truth in the last statement.


----------



## Aeson

Rat and Relique. I added you 2 as friends on Facebook.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> There is much truth in the last statement.




OUCH, someone check my back for tire marks. I think I was just thrown under the bus....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> OUCH, someone check my back for tire marks. I think I was just thrown under the bus....



You're not the only woman in my life.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Rat and Relique. I added you 2 as friends on Facebook.




I noticed. I love Tiny Adventures


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're not the only woman in my life.




Thats good to know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Thats good to know.



Not really what I meant.


----------



## Aeson

What I meant was you might not be the only one to cause pain. Don't assume comments are directed solely to you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> There is much truth in the last statement.




I don't think so, except maybe to show off a gamer stereotype.
Chaotic Evil seems to imply there is no reason behind the behavior of women and they are just in it for the love of hurting people.

But there are reasons, that are based on a woman's own goals, fears, hopes, expectations and worries. Figuring these out might be challenging, but there are reasons that make sense from the woman's perspective and don't require her to be particularly selfish or evil. (_not particularly_ meaning: Not more than you or me.)


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't think so, except maybe to show off a gamer stereotype.
> Chaotic Evil seems to imply there is no reason behind the behavior of women and they are just in it for the love of hurting people.
> 
> But there are reasons, that are based on a woman's own goals, fears, hopes, expectations and worries. Figuring these out might be challenging, but there are reasons that make sense from the woman's perspective and don't require her to be particularly selfish or evil. (_not particularly_ meaning: Not more than you or me.)



We commiserate pain here. We don't analyze it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I noticed. I love Tiny Adventures



I get lots of invites but I seemed to have been hooked on Metropolis. I don't know why. It looks to be pretty boring at first.


----------



## Aeson

I'm so frakking tired. I can't sleep. I'm so depressed and stressed. Also I'm supposed to go look at rental houses this morning. I really wanted a nap before going out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> We commiserate pain here. We don't analyze it.



Okay, just don't do it too long.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Okay, just don't do it too long.



That's like asking a dog not to bark.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> That's like asking a dog not to bark.



With enough breeding, that should be possible. 

But will enough brooding also work?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> With enough breeding, that should be possible.
> 
> But will enough brooding also work?



Brooding always makes you feel better.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.

*Huggles Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive.
> 
> *Huggles Aeson*



I'm starting to think I should try for a committed but nonsexual relationship with Galeros. At least then I would know what I'm getting into.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm starting to think I should try for a committed but nonsexual relationship with Galeros. At least then I would know what I'm getting into.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I have to wonder what happened to Froggy.



I'm alive. . . I'm just in a low point right now.







Relique du Madde said:


> You're not the only one considering how his disappearing has affected my pbp game (which is already struggling because BlackRat isn't in the gaming mood).



I know.    And yours is not the only game I've skipped out on.  The more time I spend away, the guiltier I feel, the less I want to show up again.  It's a nasty circle.







Aeson said:


> Once people get a taste of Circvs Maximvs they tend to stay there. hafrogman has had a taste and liked it. Things slowed down here so he's moved on to greener boards. It happens. Either he'll be back or not. Blackrat, Ginnel and I are all going through some rough times. It's easier to avoid burdening others than it is to so up and pretend nothing is wrong. Maybe I'm just full of it. Who knows.



I'd say CM was more a question of the mood I'm in at the moment, rather than an always thing.  I started on ENWorld way back in the day, and I've never really left.  I was on Nutkinland back in the day.  When it died, I never really caught on with any of the replacements, and I didn't really miss it.  I was over my need for it then.

Now with my life and the Hive in the states they're in, I found myself needing a place like it again.  My interest there is mostly that I'm a nobody over there. I have no presence, and no obligation.  I can post something meaningless when I feel like it, and then disappear from the thread, and nobody misses me.  Here I'm missed, but it adds to my "responsibilities", such as they are.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm starting to think I should try for a committed but nonsexual relationship with Galeros. At least then I would know what I'm getting into.



But the problem is, you wouldn't be "getting into" anything.

*ducks tomatoes*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> But the problem is, you wouldn't be "getting into" anything.
> 
> *ducks tomatoes*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


>


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


>




Now that the Froggy is back, I can eat him better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Its not the states that worry me. I'm in the Air Force and She's in the Army. Both of us would lose our careers and while Rebecca is willing to leave the Army for me, I'm not willing to leave the Air Force yet.




Maybe a letter writing campaign to Obama can change that policy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't worry about it Froggy.   If yer in a rut, and need a breather, don't be afraid to mention it.  We're all pretty understanding here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Saw Star Trek with my GF after playing hookie from work.  She actually liked it..  Sadly, I think 



Spoiler



Doc. Brown would shake his head at what happened in that movie


.


----------



## megamania

Can't afford Star Trek but I did see Wolverine.


Movie okay but that wasn't his origin  and Deadpool.... OMFG they ruined him.  Gambit was okay.  How the memories were lost.... comicbook so much better...... 



ah well how goes it here?   Still slow I see / read.   I guess this means one weekend we will create and finish a Hive.   Although without twenty alternates from he whom has no written name I expected the hive to slow down.


----------



## megamania

wow....


even with the amazing and orgasmic speed of my computer it only five minutes to read through everything I have missed this week end.... less than 2 pages!


Well I'll try something strange for me.... being cheerful here!

We will not talk about my finances and money in general since this is supposed to be positive-

Knee..... wearing my knee brace... much better, lost oppertunities for my step to health contest because of it but crap happens

Wifey..... we seem to have found new ground.  It seems my talking to her about where I am psychologilly with my health has finally opened her eyes to my plight.   Things are ....dare I say.... very good between us.

Kids....   Bugging the hell outta me to play DnD.  Daughter had a hard time understanding multiple character class combinations.  Son wants to play a "I'm on a mission for my god" kinda of cleric.  Roleplaying....Tim?  wow

Work..... Mack is moving me around a bit.  I'm doing some work in the Toolroom.  If an opening arrives I will be in a spot for a higher pay scale which is good.  Worki is boring however.

Work.... Stewarts has officially cut my hours which hurts me a great deal in the wallet but with summer coming that will give me time to work around the house.

Computer stuff....   Discovered how to update playing my CDs into the computer.  It requires BOTH Cd programs and the internet.  So screwed up but it works so what the heck.

Health stuff....   Blood sugar still higher than normal but I'm not over 400.  Still having a hard time deciding whether to visit Dr. Swartz and begin Insulin.  I don't see myself doing selfinflicted physical injury by injecting myself and REALLY don't see allowing  Tammy to do it to me.

Mental..... I have leveled out on my own ....just ask my imaginary friends 

More Health Stuff..... down to a 20 ounce soda a WEEK !  to think just a few years ago I was doing 6-8 liters a DAY.

I'm sure there is more but I am no doubt boring you folks now.  Later


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> allo.




I am going to dip Froggy in chocolate.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ah well how goes it here?   Still slow I see / read.   I guess this means one weekend we will create and finish a Hive.   Although without twenty alternates from he whom has no written name I expected the hive to slow down.




It should pick up eventually...  maybe we need to start replicating or something.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It should pick up eventually...  maybe we need to start *replicating* or something.




Leave me out of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But the world needs a Galeros Mk II.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> But the world needs a Galeros Mk II.




Well, the last time did not work out so well.

Demongirl had some flaws.


----------



## Wereserpent

It has just occured to me that 1+1=11!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Well, the last time did not work out so well.
> 
> Demongirl had some flaws.




But demongirl wasn't Galeros Mk II since Galeros MK II would have to be asexual not hyper creepy sexual,.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> But demongirl wasn't Galeros Mk II since Galeros MK II would have to be asexual not hyper creepy sexual,.




That was Demongirl's flaw.



Maybe a trebuchet could be of use...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You sure that was Demongirl's flaw?   I thought that was that she was a figment of SOME GUY's IMAGINATION GONE WILD (tm).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.




Night.  Beware the Cowboys.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> It has just occured to me that 1+1=11!




Someone understands my kind of math! 

I have known for a long time that 2+2=22


----------



## Blackrat

Also, 3-1=1


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Someone understands my kind of math!
> 
> I have known for a long time that 2+2=22




A + 1 = Steak Sauce.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Saw Star Trek with my GF after playing hookie from work.  She actually liked it..  Sadly, I think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doc. Brown would shake his head at what happened in that movie
> 
> 
> .




Saw it on Friday too with my Ex. She's not much of a scifi-fan though she has always liked the Next Generation ST. She loved the movie.

I can't decide... It was awesome scifi CGI feast and even the plot was pretty good... But I have no idea how I'm supposed to react to the timeline changes... Then again, how important was "that planet" to the continuity anyhow? As far as I can think of, it doesn't change anything MAJOR on the series or movies...

EDIT: Oh, and Nokia is still around in 200 years... Now, why do I have a feeling that the communicators are actually Nokia's latest line of products in 23rd century ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

What I wonder is if they will even try to save "the other planet?"  Seriously without all the advanced scientists from "that planet" how can they build "the DeLorien?"  That's not even mentioning the paradox created once the "Shadow-esque" ship falls into the space anomaly. 

That doesn't even answer if  what happened to "that planet" would be known to everyone in the alternate reality.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn fins and their advanced telecommunications technology.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Seriously without all the advanced scientists from "that planet" how can they build "the DeLorien?"




Ah, but they still do have the most brilliant minds, and one that has century worth of advanced science in his brains... .

And the "Colony" means that it could serve as the place they visit in the series/movies whenever they visit "the Planet"... Which is very rare anyways and always looks more desolate than it should...

Anyways, my biggest gripe: Where is Gary Mitchell?! Yes, you could explain him off with the timeline changes, but I seriously think he should've been there...

PS. You're not Trekkie enough if you don't know off-hand who I'm referring to


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but they still do have the most brilliant minds, and one that has century worth of advanced science in his brains... .
> 
> And the "Colony" means that it could serve as the place they visit in the series/movies whenever they visit "the Planet"... Which is very rare anyways and always looks more desolate than it should...
> 
> Anyways, my biggest gripe: Where is Gary Mitchell?! Yes, you could explain him off with the timeline changes, but I seriously think he should've been there...
> 
> PS. You're not Trekkie enough if you don't know off-hand who I'm referring to





I recognize the name, but can't put a face or role/purpose/character to it. 

Wait, wasn't he a friend of Kirk or something? That later turned against him?

Did anyone catch that one of the Starfleet Admirals was called "Barrett"? Seemed to me as a small nod to Majel Barrett-Roddenberry...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I recognize the name, but can't put a face or role/purpose/character to it.
> 
> Wait, wasn't he a friend of Kirk or something? That later turned against him?




He was Kirk's best friend during academy. And the main "villain" of the Pilot Episode...  He really should've been there


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmmm.....











Coincidence?


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting. Now that you mention it, they do look alike...


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive (atleast for the next 3 or so minutes here)

I have been a bad geek and didn't go watch Star Trek on the opening weekend...

PLan to fix that sometime this week though


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> He was Kirk's best friend during academy. And the main "villain" of the Pilot Episode...  He really should've been there



Pilot episode? The Pilot was either with Christopher Pike (but never aired as such) or with the Salt Monster, I think it was a later episode. Unless the pilot is different in this timeline now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive (atleast for the next 3 or so minutes here)
> 
> I have been a bad geek and didn't go watch Star Trek on the opening weekend...
> 
> PLan to fix that sometime this week though



You can't fix that. Opening Weekend is over.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Pilot episode? The Pilot was either with Christopher Pike (but never aired as such) or with the Salt Monster, I think it was a later episode. Unless the pilot is different in this timeline now.




Actually, you're right. The episode was intented as the "new" pilot when the Pike episode was rejected, but they aired it as episode 3...


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You can't fix that. Opening Weekend is over.




The shame   I have blighted the honour of my clan


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> The shame   I have blighted the honour of my clan



I see no reason to continue talking with you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Just stopping by to say hello.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I see no reason to continue talking with you.




But what if I have sufficiently geeky reasons for not being able to see it on opening weekend?


----------



## megamania

Not a trekkie or a trekker but I am a comicbook fan.


Saw Wolverine Saturday.


Good movie.


Its even better if you don't know the true origins of certain characters that there vilified in the movie.

I was sooooo looking forward to seeing Deadpool......  So which character was Reynolds playing again...?


Gotta go.   Got a store meeting then I'm going off to beg for money from a bank.


----------



## Phaezen

Later Hive!  off to see some customers and the hometime *wheee*

Chat tomorrow


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> But what if I have sufficiently geeky reasons for not being able to see it on opening weekend?



It would have helped, but since I don't read your posts anymore, it's too late now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure that was Demongirl's flaw?   I thought that was that she was a figment of SOME GUY's IMAGINATION GONE WILD (tm).




Well, that too.

Morning Hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> What a rare moment! A friend managed to get a decent pic of me... Added it to my album: EN World D&D / RPG News - Blackrat's Album: My world.
> 
> Me in my kilt!




Very good pic!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Saw Star Trek with my GF after playing hookie from work.  She actually liked it..  Sadly, I think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doc. Brown would shake his head at what happened in that movie
> 
> 
> .




Considering they didn't consult him on the parodoxes of time travel......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> I am going to dip Froggy in chocolate.




KIN-KAY!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Home made granola is actually kinda tasty.


----------



## The_Warlock

In restrospective for a weekend missed....

To Aeson: Brooding never helps, UNLESS you are Conan and can cut the head from the Baboon Demon who tried to assassinate you.

To Goldmoon: Tire marks? I didn't know Aeson drove a minivan...

To the moviegoers: Wolverine? Meh, no desire to see that. Star Trek, I live in a college town, ain't no way I'm going opening weekend. Sunday Matinee with the old people, now that's perfect for quality movie watching.

To Mustrum: AH HA! Fibber! If you weren't reading his messages you couldn't have successfully replied to him that you didn't read his messages. Tsk tsk

To Darth: Howdy! Long time, no coincendental Hive temporal intersection.

To Myc: Granola? BLEAH. Aside from that, how ya doin?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> To the moviegoers: Wolverine? Meh, no desire to see that. Star Trek, I live in a college town, ain't no way I'm going opening weekend. Sunday Matinee with the old people, now that's perfect for quality movie watching.



Image if every geek would think this way! 



> To Mustrum: AH HA! Fibber! If you weren't reading his messages you couldn't have successfully replied to him that you didn't read his messages. Tsk tsk



Addressing a logical analysis of my posts to me is pointless, since I don't read _your _posts either. Tsk tsk.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Image if every geek would think this way!




Then I'd start going on opening friday, since the loud, obnoxious and undersocialized members of our sub-culture would be annoying old people on Sundays.




			
				Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Addressing a logical analysis of my posts to me is pointless, since I don't read _your _posts either. Tsk tsk.




EPIC

FAIL!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> Then I'd start going on opening friday, since the loud, obnoxious and undersocialized members of our sub-culture would be annoying old people on Sundays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC
> 
> FAIL!



Hmm. I a contemplating about which response to use.

1) Epic Fail is overused. I am glad I don't read your post, because reading these words again would annoy me.

2) Don't be so harsh on yourself. Just because I don't read your posts doesn't mean you're a bad person.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.


Bank willing to do 500.... not the 1000 I need.   Have to think about it.

Store meeting..... manager going over stuff I already know and making snide comments about workers not there.   makes me wonder what he has to say when I'M not there 

Helped oil man make delivery.   They really hate our house.  Even with my help he grumbled about it 

Thinking about getting rid of the internet soon.   20 a month for non high speed making it so it takes 2-3 minutes for me to call up a page here, 2-3 minutes for the reply screen to come up, type it in then 2 minutes for it to clear and be posted.....  6-8 minutes to post here where folks seem to be avoiding lately....   doesn't seem worth it to me anymore. 


The world is going to hell..... where is the button?  I got an itchy finger


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. I a contemplating about which response to use.
> 
> 1) Epic Fail is overused. I am glad I don't read your post, because reading these words again would annoy me.
> 
> 2) Don't be so harsh on yourself. Just because I don't read your posts doesn't mean you're a bad person.




Which constitutes a complete failure on your part not to read my message, regardless of response, or because of either.

PS: Oh no, I am a very bad person. As such, I'd never be harsh on myself. That's what my slaves are for.


----------



## The_Warlock

Sorry to hear all that, Mega. Sounds like a heapin' helpin' of crap.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> To Goldmoon: Tire marks? I didn't know Aeson drove a minivan...




I knew someone was going to go there.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Gives Mega a hug*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I knew someone was going to go there.




Remember, this is the Internet...

It's not about the IF....

It's about the WHEN!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, are there any other companies that are servicing your area?


----------



## Knightfall

*Note to the Hive:* For anyone who reads my World of Kulan story hour, I just updated it (see sblock link in my sig).


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhh, finished with my final paper for the semester!

I am going to bed now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

Fresh coffee... 
Again it makes me happy...
And reminded me of a little "haikuish" thought I wrote years ago:

_A cup of coffee. Like a cool breeze on a hot summerday._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Spoon?


----------



## Blackrat

You need to realise the truth. There is no expression.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lies!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There is too "expression!"

I know from personal experience that its a kind of pedal for electric guitars.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> Which constitutes a complete failure on your part not to read my message, regardless of response, or because of either.
> 
> PS: Oh no, I am a very bad person. As such, I'd never be harsh on myself. That's what my slaves are for.



You might be a bad person, but my not reading your posts is no sign for that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Epic snail!


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It would have helped, but since I don't read your posts anymore, it's too late now.




AH well such is life, ignored by the German contingent.....

Morning Hive, (but not the Arch as he is currently ignoring me)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think that the HIVE Germans are deciding to invade some defenseless nation..  I'd hate to be any ENWorlder from France (cause France is usually the first to go)...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that the HIVE Germans are deciding to invade some defenseless nation..  I'd hate to be any ENWorlder from France (cause France is usually the first to go)...




They might also try to sneak up here...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that the HIVE Germans are deciding to invade some defenseless nation..  I'd hate to be any ENWorlder from France (cause France is usually the first to go)...



Yeah, Wulf Ratbane is doing a bad job at keeping my occupied with game design. And we have an economic crisis, right?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> They might also try to sneak up here...




Fortunately there is a whole 1.5 continents between Germany and here.

UNless they decide to invade via the internets


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yeah, Wulf Ratbane is doing a bad job at keeping my occupied with game design. And we have an economic crisis, right?



And on top of that, no one is commenting to my latest blog entry. 

Now, where did I put that design plans for the new Leopard tank...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that the HIVE Germans are deciding to invade some defenseless nation.. I'd hate to be any ENWorlder from France (cause France is usually the first to go)...






Blackrat said:


> They might also try to sneak up here...




I've got everyone's back if they invade the hive......well unless they do it 3 days from now.....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> I've got everyone's back if they invade the hive......well unless they do it 3 days from now.....




3 Days from now, it will all be mine... Muhahahahaha.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 3 Days from now, it will all be mine... Muhahahahaha.




Unless I have been training a secret replacement.......MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Unless I have been training a secret replacement.......MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH




See, there is this sneaky "assassin" hiding in the Hive...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> See, there is this sneaky "assassin" hiding in the Hive...




And don't you forget it.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> And don't you forget it.




Well I hope I won't


----------



## Phaezen

*keeps a watch out for assassins*
 Today work = motivation--


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> *keeps a watch out for assassins*
> Today work = motivation--



Without wanting to imply that I might read your posts: 

_Today work = motivation--;_ means 
_Today Work = motivation;
Motivation = Motivation -1;_
And not: 
_Motivation = Motivation -1;
Today work = Motivation;_

Correct?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> And don't you forget it.



Forget what? Were we supposed to remember something? The launch codes? I gave them to that nice Arab man to hold on to.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Without wanting to imply that I might read your posts:
> 
> _Today work = motivation--;_ means
> _Today Work = motivation;
> Motivation = Motivation -1;_
> And not:
> _Motivation = Motivation -1;
> Today work = Motivation;_
> 
> Correct?




Not wanting to imply that you might be reading my posts

Correct motivation-- is the direct oposite of motivation++


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Without wanting to imply that I might read your posts:
> 
> _Today work = motivation--;_ means
> _Today Work = motivation;
> Motivation = Motivation -1;_
> And not:
> _Motivation = Motivation -1;
> Today work = Motivation;_
> 
> Correct?



You forgot to define the variable (and [strict] type it).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Open messenger. I need to gloat to you


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Relique! Open messenger. I need to gloat to you



yeah yeah yeah, you found another hottie and got laid.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not to mention there was one girl one cup... and lots of chili.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Not to mention there was one girl one cup... and lots of chili.



The ol' chili enema?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Now he's showing me pictures of [sblock="cake...."]





[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

That's a lie and you know it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wish it were.... one pinapple comment and it all went to hell.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> You forgot to define the variable (and [strict] type it).



It's just a snippet out of of code defining Phaezens personality matrix (I can see his code, that's why I don't need to read his posts.) 
The variables are defined elsewhere. The important question was whether there would be a difference between --variable and variable--. (I am not that familiar with the programming language used for this model of Phaezen.)


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Now he's showing me pictures of [sblock="cake...."]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]






Aeson said:


> That's a lie and you know it.






Relique du Madde said:


> I wish it were.... one pinapple comment and it all went to hell.




Actually yeah, I did link that pic to Relique... His fault


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sleep is overpowering me...  Night all.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> See, there is this sneaky "assassin" hiding in the Hive...




My name is Mania.... Megamania.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Mega, are there any other companies that are servicing your area?




The problem is modem vs cable.   Cable ends 466 feet from the house.  They will only connect it if we get cable as well.   So no high speed for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Kaboom!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> The problem is modem vs cable.   Cable ends 466 feet from the house.  They will only connect it if we get cable as well.   So no high speed for me.




That is lame.  The problem with companies is how they always want to sell packages.  If you don't want cable tv but you want the internet they should be able to set it up with the basic wiring (just in case you eventually want to buy their cable package).


----------



## Deset Gled

megamania said:


> The problem is modem vs cable.   Cable ends 466 feet from the house.  They will only connect it if we get cable as well.   So no high speed for me.




Couldn't you sign up for the TV for a month or two, then cancel?  Your rate might go up a bit, but I doubt they'll come back out to cut the cable shorter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Apropos of nothing, I saw one of the Budweiser Clydesdale teams- my 4th time or so- today in Grapevine, TX.

Beautiful, beautiful animals.

And the dalmatian was a belly-rub slut.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And the dalmatian was a belly-rub slut.




Someone sounds jealous.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Someone sounds jealous.






_<wiping off white & black body paint>_

_[Barbarino]_What? Who? Where?

I'm so confused!_[/Barbarino]_


----------



## Aeson

Why do relationships of any kind have to end in pain? I guess if they didn't then they wouldn't end.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Why do relationships of any kind have to end in pain? I guess if they didn't then they wouldn't end.




IF you could answer that question you could make millions.  Possibly they end in pain to give us incentive to try and sort things out?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Why do relationships of any kind have to end in pain? I guess if they didn't then they wouldn't end.




A relationship does not have to end in pain.

It can end in anger. 

It can end in apathy.

It can end by becoming a different type of relationship.

It can end with happy memories.

In my experience, the relationships that end in pain were never balanced relationships in the first place. And often were painful during their course, though one smooths out the rough edges due to comfort and familiarity while it is occuring.

Don't assume that all relationships end in pain. That's a generalization that can become a self-fulfilling prophecy if you believe it.


----------



## Aeson

When I say pain I mean anger, frustration, sadness, apathy. Most that I've seen end ended in one of these ways. If they were happy then they continued in one form or another. 

I do think you're right about the unbalanced part as well as the comfort part.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> When I say pain I mean anger, frustration, sadness, apathy. Most that I've seen end ended in one of these ways. If they were happy then they continued in one form or another.
> 
> I do think you're right about the unbalanced part as well as the comfort part.




If experience has taught me anything, it's that it is better to have a relationship end, learn from it, no matter the emotional turmoil, and move on. 

Much better than stringing oneself along in a relationship that is abusive or self-destructive.


I don't subscribe to such a broad definition of pain as you, but I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive.

*Gives Aeson a cookie*


----------



## Wereserpent

Kaboom!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eek.


----------



## Phaezen

mehning hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

No rest for the wicked....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> No rest for the wicked....



It appears I haven't missed much while I was in Munich yesterday... :|


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  Last night I was up until 6am this morning. Doing homework. Not fun... mostly cause I spent several of those hours debugging and debugging and then creating the work I made since something wasn't working.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning all


----------



## Phaezen

Rant Warning 

Once again I have to reschedule and change my plans for the entire weekend at the last minute because paople cannot be bothered to diarise planes that were made a month ago.

Not impressed.

ALso not really impressed with collegues playing stupid and forgetting how to do things they were trained to do so they they don't have to do them.

Not a happy eldar squamous being at the moment


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:
			
		

> ... to diarise planes ...




Is that like a chapbook for another dimension?



			
				Phaezen said:
			
		

> Not a happy eldar squamous being at the moment




I highly recommend some chocolate-dipped children and teriyaki nun on a stick. Remember, comfort food always takes the edge off.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Is that like chapbook for another dimension?




typos do tend to cut the flow of a rant don't they?

Gah!


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> typos do tend to cut the flow of a rant don't they?
> 
> Gah!




Maaaaybe. But you are a creature of the mythos...so, maybe it just can't be comprehensible to mortals.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Not a happy eldar squamous being at the moment




I suggest that you show your colleagues your true form so that their brains would melt and  then after they been reduced to a babbling lunatics you replace them with creatures from the non-euclidean space who can do their jobs for the soul of a peanut..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been there, done that.

It seems that most cube rats are immune to such displays, and usually respond with a "Yeah? Whatever."


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> It seems that most cube rats are immune to such displays, and usually respond with a "Yeah? Whatever."




That is why you set them on fire. They never say "Yeah? Whatever." to being on fire.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Then they just call in sick on Friday and Monday.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ugh. My sisters got into a car accident this evening. Nothing terrible happened (except to the cars), but one of them has a small eye injury (a bursted vein) and a swollen lip. A little bitter that it happened after they had a great day in the amusement parks with their friends. The poor girl driving now blames herself for ruining their days, but hey, nothing serious happened to any of them. All that while the wife of my deceased uncle is visiting us... Well, there is nothing like having a little excitement in your weekend.


----------



## megamania

Oh my stars and garters.... this thread still exists....!

1000 posts suddenly seems so far away.


----------



## megamania

Seems many of us are having bum luck as of late.

I would love to say something positive is happening but.... that would be lying.  Ah well.



Anyone around?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Anyone around?




Evening Mega.


----------



## megamania

allo


----------



## megamania

My son and I are doing trap theory for DnD.   As a ten year he can be damned sneaky and nasty. 


I wonder where he got that from?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> My son and I are doing trap theory for DnD.   As a ten year he can be damned sneaky and nasty.
> 
> 
> I wonder where he got that from?




I do not know...You?


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora lurks in the shadows*


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG,  It's Aurora!


----------



## CleverNickName

*lights a string of firecrackers, throws them under Galeros's chair, runs away*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*trips CleverNickName while "acting natural"- whistling tunelessly and looking up at the sky*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm.m..

 MOSH PIT!!  :slam dances::


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm.m..
> 
> MOSH PIT!!  :slam dances::




*Pogos round the edge of the moshpit*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon seems to have shipped out without saying good bye. I guess I can't blame her. 

What does this say to you?
"We are also taking other strategic steps to drive new business.  I am pleased to announce that we have recently entered into a Teaming Agreement with Infosys, one of India's most successful IT and Consulting companies, to go to market together.  With revenues close to $5 billion and employees in excess of 100,000, Infosys seeks to grow their BPO businesses in the financial services sector, and we provide the missing platforms to jump start that growth.  We will be aggressively working together to leverage new business generation, both among our respective client bases through up selling and cross selling as well as pursuing the broader market in general.  As we gear up for this initiative, you may see some Infosys representatives in our office next week."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> *Aurora lurks in the shadows*



*shines a light in the shadows*

Welcome back. Take your shoes off and stay awhile.


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:


> What does this say to you?
> "We are also taking other strategic steps to drive new business.  I am pleased to announce that we have recently entered into a Teaming Agreement with Infosys, one of India's most successful IT and Consulting companies, to go to market together.  With revenues close to $5 billion and employees in excess of 100,000, Infosys seeks to grow their BPO businesses in the financial services sector, and we provide the missing platforms to jump start that growth.  We will be aggressively working together to leverage new business generation, both among our respective client bases through up selling and cross selling as well as pursuing the broader market in general.  As we gear up for this initiative, you may see some Infosys representatives in our office next week."



It means your employer and Infosys will collaborate on contracts, with Infosys getting the Business Process Outsourcing part of any contract.  Doesn't sound bad, unless your role is in BPO...


----------



## Aeson

nerfherder said:


> It means your employer and Infosys will collaborate on contracts, with Infosys getting the Business Process Outsourcing part of any contract.  Doesn't sound bad, unless your role is in BPO...



Everyone in my department thought that BPO was the one that was safe and we might be in danger. We were reading it as the precursor to a merger or acquisition where they would get rid of the parts they don't need. 

Have you heard of Infosys before? This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG AESON!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> ZOMG AESON!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



I swear that Aeson guy keeps following me everywhere I go. I think he's stalking me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Everyone in my department thought that BPO was the one that was safe and we might be in danger. We were reading it as the precursor to a merger or acquisition where they would get rid of the parts they don't need.
> 
> Have you heard of Infosys before? This is the first I've heard of it.




According to wiki they are an Indian firm which has branches world wide...  if you merged/taken over, expect your building to suddenly become Infosys USA. 

If you haven't had a chance to do this...Infosys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  and Infosys - Business Consulting | IT Services | Outsourcing


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I swear that Aeson guy keeps following me everywhere I go. I think he's stalking me.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> According to wiki they are an Indian firm which has branches world wide...  if you merged/taken over, expect your building to suddenly become Infosys USA.
> 
> If you haven't had a chance to do this...Infosys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  and Infosys - Business Consulting | IT Services | Outsourcing



I've looked over their site. I was curious if anyone might have had dealings with them and had an opinion. I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## megamania

yahoo buckaroo!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:


> *Aurora lurks in the shadows*




Aurora......   I know that name don't I?


----------



## megamania

ONE
The number before Two

TWO
The number of eyes, hands, feet and other... parts I have

THREE
The number of game worlds I play in

FOUR
...... I must be bored.....


----------



## nerfherder

Aeson said:


> I've looked over their site. I was curious if anyone might have had dealings with them and had an opinion. I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd ask.



The name's vaguely familiar, but I haven't dealt with them.  I currently deal with Mastek, and we also use Tech Mahindra on the project (although I haven't dealt with them, either).

The Mastek people are very keen and work hard.  I'll often get emails from them at 7+pm their time.

I've found in general, with non-UK or US partners or suppliers (not necessarily the ones I've mentioned), that if something is difficult, then it will be ignored rather than confronted.  That can be very frustrating and I've learned to look out for areas that seem to be glossed over, and ask direct questions about them.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> FOUR
> ...... I must be bored.....



FOUR
The number nobody likes.

FIVE
Primal father of the decimal system, three larger than the primal mother.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

SIX
Represents one person laying on their side.

SEVEN
Number of migits who Snow White slept with.

EIGHT
A fake number.  It doesn't exist.


----------



## WhatGravitas

NINE
Dante's Inferno catalogued all of them.

TEN
The Doctor's present number, but for not too long.

ELEVEN
The first prime with two digits, decimally seen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

TWELVE
A Dozen

THIRTEEN
A baker's dozen

FOURTEEN
The number of minutes I watched Weatherman for before I left the movie theater.


----------



## megamania

TWELVE
0+12, 1+11, 2+10, 3+9, 4+8, 5+7 and double 6's add to

THIRTEEN
When its a Friday I normally have a good day which makes me...abnormal?


----------



## megamania

FOURTEEN
Nearly the number of hours since anyone else has popped in here.




Someone get a Rockstar drink here!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw a japanese goth band play last night..  They were good.. HOWEVER, the language barrier was an issue and alot of their songs came off as sounding as if they were anime theme songs.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers. I left my last base sooner than anticipated so I really didnt get to say bye. I'm in a hangar right now getting ready to move out in a day or so. I just wanted to say thank you to you all for being my friends. I will do my best to keep in touch but I don;t know how ofetn I'll have internet access anymore. It's been a pleasure being a hive member and I'll think about you all often.Eponine


----------



## Relique du Madde

Be safe.  Live Long and Prosper. May the force be with you. And all that jazz.   Dont forget to swing by the next time your unit has leave.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kick butt, take names, and stay safe wherever you are, Goldmoon!

We'll keep the light on for ya!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Hivers. I left my last base sooner than anticipated so I really didnt get to say bye. I'm in a hangar right now getting ready to move out in a day or so. I just wanted to say thank you to you all for being my friends. I will do my best to keep in touch but I don;t know how ofetn I'll have internet access anymore. It's been a pleasure being a hive member and I'll think about you all often.Eponine




Stay safe and check back in with us when you can.


----------



## Blackrat

Bye Goldie


----------



## Phaezen

Bye Goldmoon and goodluck!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Gold Luck, Goodmoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is so awesome!  This one Flash and php based email script that I borrowed from an online source and placed on my website is working..    Now if I could only get one major piece of awesome to work and I'll be finished building out the template.


----------



## Phaezen

Yay I get to go home early today

Unfortunately it is to fetch my car from its service, hello budget, goodbye budget.

See you tomorrow hive


----------



## megamania

peers in

looks for life

sees none

quietly closes window


----------



## Phaezen

Hello,
Is there anybody in there
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Hello,
> Is there anybody in there
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?



I am not at home. But I am here.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not at home. But I am here.



ZURÜCK AN DIE ARBEIT, MUSTRUM!

(or just stay here  )

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

This just blew my mind with its awesomeness...







More here...​


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> This just blew my mind with its awesomeness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here...​



Hmm. I might need some of those when playing a Star Pact Warlock.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. I might need some of those when playing a Star Pact Warlock.




Having played one from level 1 to level 12 I can tell you that Star Pact is much for fun and effective than the char op boards would have you believe.  Striker with a nice dollop of controller thrown in.

They have many quirky powers that make the dm's life a misery...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Having played one from level 1 to level 12 I can tell you that Star Pact is much for fun and effective than the char op boards would have you believe.  Striker with a nice dollop of controller thrown in.
> 
> They have many quirky powers that make the dm's life a misery...



As Hack'n'Slashy as our games might be, I don't really venture much into the charop boards. I like to optimize, but I still want to play "my" character. And if I want to play a Star Pact Warlock, I'll make that work, not prefer a Ranger because he can kill Orcus in a few rounds, or a Sorcerer because he might deal more damage per round. 

As long as you stay in the "reasonably suboptimal" range, I think all classes work fine. (Playing a Wizard with INT 14 is not "reasonably suboptimal". A Dwarfen Fighter with Strength 16 is fine though). 

I am playing a Star Pact Warlock as a secondary character when we are short one player, but that character started at 15th level and is now 19th. He's a lot of fun, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phaezen said:


> This just blew my mind with its awesomeness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here...​




Mindblowingly c'hooolu!

But how do they f'tagn _roll?_


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mindblowingly c'hooolu!
> 
> But how do they f'tagn _roll?_




They don't they just sit there and intimidate the rest of your dice into rolling high


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> They don't they just sit there and intimidate the rest of your dice into rolling high



They only do that when you play Call of Cthulhu, though. 



Spoiler



I seem to remember that is a percentile system, so it's bad for _you_.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> They only do that when you play Call of Cthulhu, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember that is a percentile system, so it's bad for _you_.




Far Realms, Starlocks, Dagon...... 4E is Call of Cthulhu



Spoiler



Yes it is, but you need to roll as close to your skill as possible, so high, but not too high...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chirp chirp


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Chirp chirp




*tumbleweed*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hear you.  I'm pretty sure Galeros isn't hear cause of finals and noving out of the dorms (if he's living in them).  I'm not around cause of working on lots of projects... lots of people jumped ship and Goldmoon is in the afgani desert doing searchand destroy missions.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I hear you.  I'm pretty sure Galeros isn't hear cause of finals and noving out of the dorms (if he's living in them).




ENWorld exploding for two days was also why I was not here for a while.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> ENWorld exploding for two days was also why I was not here for a while.



Did you feed the hive chili again? I swear you'll never learn, kid.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> ENWorld exploding for two days was also why I was not here for a while.



I don't know if exploding fits. Eploding seems to imply something expanding, but it was more... gone. Imploding.

---

Interesting - my mother told me yesterday that one of my sisters apparantly has a boyfriend! That I ever lived to see the day! 
Let's just hope he behaves. 

While CM and ENW were down, I used the time to play Mass Effect. Good game.


----------



## Aeson

I went to the store around 4:30 this morning because I work at night and that's what I do. Anyway, I was buying stuff for a cookout tomorrow my gaming group is having. I picked up some beer and went to checkout. The self checkout attendant told me I couldn't buy it after 2am. WTF?


Also they have great dental hygiene in the Terminator version of the future. The one chick had the whitest teeth.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't know if exploding fits. Eploding seems to imply something expanding, but it was more... gone. Imploding.
> 
> ---
> 
> Interesting - my mother told me yesterday that one of my sisters apparantly has a boyfriend! That I ever lived to see the day!
> Let's just hope he behaves.
> 
> While CM and ENW were down, I used the time to play Mass Effect. Good game.



Wanna we should form a posse and hunt the guy down?

I spent the time playing Might and Magic: Dark Messiah. Not such a great game. I'm actually thinking of taking it somewhere and selling it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Wanna we should form a posse and hunt the guy down?



If it will be necessary to activate my over-protective brother module, I am sure my father will be right at my side (with his over-protective father module running) and I won't need any further assistance. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> ENWorld exploding for two days was also why I was not here for a while.




That was the reason why every one was not on ENWorld for two days. 

The funny thing is that I received email alerts from Yahoo messenger that I was receiving those backlogged enworld emails, but I never actually saw any of the emails in my inbox.


----------



## megamania

hmmmmmmm



I am beginning to think the Hive REALLY is dead.


Worse... it died when REV was killed off.


sigh.....


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> If it will be necessary to activate my over-protective brother module, I am sure my father will be right at my side (with his over-protective father module running) and I won't need any further assistance. But thanks for the offer.



we're the hive. If we can't get women then we fight to make sure others can't either.


Relique du Madde said:


> That was the reason why every one was not on ENWorld for two days.
> 
> The funny thing is that I received email alerts from Yahoo messenger that I was receiving those backlogged enworld emails, but I never actually saw any of the emails in my inbox.



I got those emails. They were in my inbox though.


megamania said:


> hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think the Hive REALLY is dead.
> 
> 
> Worse... it died when REV was killed off.
> 
> 
> sigh.....



The hive never really dies. It's like Lazarus or the phoenix. We did lose a big part of who we were when we lost Reveille. I guess you're somewhat correct there. Or maybe it was all the alts that kept us afloat.

I should be asleep. I slept for an hour 4 hours ago and can't get back.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Did you feed the hive chili again? I swear you'll never learn, kid.




Oops.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Worse... it died when REV was killed off.




The Hive was mostly one guy talking to himself in funny voices then. Now it is real. It is also slower, and with less fake sexual innuendo - but it is "real"


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The Hive was mostly one guy talking to himself in funny voices then. Now it is real. It is also slower, and with less fake sexual innuendo - but it is "real"




Yup, now that Rev is gone, there are actually more real people in the Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The Hive was mostly one guy talking to himself in funny voices then.



Which made the hive pretty sad when you think about it.


> Now it is real. It is also slower, and with less fake sexual innuendo - but it is "real"



... and less stalkery and less creepy 


Aeson said:


> I guess you're somewhat correct there. Or maybe it was all the alts that kept us afloat.



You could also say maybe it was all the alts who drove people away.


megamania said:


> Worse... it died when REV was killed off.



Nope.  I think the HIVE lost it's "innocence" when REV was killed off and was forced into doing some soul searching which never quite ended.  Someday the HIVE will return from the mountain much wiser.



Galeros said:


> Yup, now that Rev is gone, there are actually more real people in the Hive.



The REAL WORLD: HIVE?   Man... the 2007 - 2008 cast gave me the willies


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

I'm still around at least part time so there is still a creepy stalkerish feel.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm still around at least part time so there is still a creepy stalkerish feel.




I am not around as much due to no one else being here, and I am at home, so I tend to sleep more than I do at school.

ZOMG AESON!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am not around as much due to no one else being here, and I am at home, so I tend to sleep more than I do at school.
> 
> ZOMG AESON!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



What planet do your people call home?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> What planet do your people call home?




Pluto, but it got its planet status demoted.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Pluto, but it got its planet status demoted.



Mercury got catty about size and started a propaganda war against Pluto.


----------



## Aeson

Galerous, let me be your hero.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owTmJrtD7g8"]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias- Hero (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros, let me be your hero.


----------



## Aeson

I need someone to be creepy towards. I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> The REAL WORLD: HIVE?   Man... the 2007 - 2008 cast gave me the willies




Yeah, it was just one guy talking to himself for the most part. I mean, there were other people here too, but it would be like one guy running around changing his costume all the time and talking to four-five other people most of the time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I need someone to be creepy towards. I'm going through withdrawals.




You could make an alt with a named based off of Relique's.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> You could make an alt with a named based off of Relique's.



But that's been done and I would never EVER, EVER try someone's schtick.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> But that's been done and I would never EVER, EVER try someone's schtick.






Maybe a trebuchet could be of use...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Maybe a trebuchet could be of use...



*eats the trebuchet*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*gives Galeros a _quad_buchet*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *eats the trebuchet*








Dannyalcatraz said:


> *gives Galeros a _quad_buchet*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Quadrabuchet?!?!?  That sounds dirty.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>



You didn't see that one coming?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Quadrabuchet?!?!?  That sounds dirty.




Or is it?



Aeson said:


> You didn't see that one coming?


----------



## Aeson

*eats Galeros' smilies.*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *eats Galeros' smilies.*




*Eats Chili*


----------



## Aeson

We just got the hive back and Galeros is going exploder wizard on us again. Someone grab the chili and hide it. I'll get the rolled up newspaper. Bad Galeros.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, its dark in here...(_lights torch_)


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We just got the hive back and Galeros is going exploder wizard on us again. Someone grab the chili and hide it. I'll get the rolled up newspaper. Bad Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to go play a game now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What planet do your people call home?




Eris...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What planet do your people call home?




Planet Vermont.   It is THE green Planet.   Its small, somewhat pathethic throwback to the neighboring planets of NY and MASS but is friendlier than the northern neighbor of Quebec.




This is crazy but there are Vermonters that sit on the land's edge making sure canadians do not "invade" Vermont (aka THEIR land).


----------



## megamania

Welp..... time the weekly "This si my life whether you care or not" post.


My Trek for Health I am now over 1 million steps.  I've lost 9 pounds.

I was able to figure out how to get my CDs into the computer again.  Requires Nero, Musicmatch and the internet.  If all three are not on then it doesn't work.   Go figure.

My Bloodsugar is a mere 214.  It is still normal x2 but without the ability to buy medicine regularly and not being able to check it since NOV I was happy with the results. Tibetians are invading Vegas

Had a simple Bar B Q on Saturday but tasty.   Tonight I work and I'm sure what is up on Monday yet.

My daughter won the science award in High School which I am both amazed and proud of.

Timmy has his "boys in one room and girls in another movie and talk" next week.   He knows most of this which may come back on me.  He knows I have issues in this area and require medicine.  I can see him announcing to the class that his dad needs medicine to have sex and that his mom then makes a lot of noise.   Boys will be boys

It is offial.  Between the wife and I we have 4 jobs.   Beginning today, all four are on reduced hours due to the econemy.  I went from 40 > 38  33 > 29 and she went from 40 > 35 and 12 > 8.  Budget went from tight to painful.

Kids are fighting over the video game.  Just gave them the KNOCK IT OFF OR IT GETS TURNED OFF yell.  Sigh.   Want some kids?

Seriously considering turning off the internet still.  

I'm sure there will be more that comes to mind but that's it for now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Timmy has his "boys in one room and girls in another movie and talk" next week.   He knows most of this which may come back on me.  He knows I have issues in this area and require medicine.  I can see him announcing to the class that his dad needs medicine to have sex and that his mom then makes a lot of noise.   Boys will be boys




Heh heh..   My little brother went through that discussion at school last week.  The guy was asked what is oral sex by one of the boys and he explained it in generic proper terms. My brother told me about it  and said that he thought it as sick...  Maybe I should ask him his feelings on the subject when he's in college and has a gf.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> My Trek for Health I am now over 1 million steps.  I've lost 9 pounds.



Congratulations.



> I was able to figure out how to get my CDs into the computer again.  Requires Nero, Musicmatch and the internet.  If all three are not on then it doesn't work.   Go figure.



Bizarre.



> My daughter won the science award in High School which I am both amazed and proud of.



Wow! Congratulations! 

We never had any science award at school ...  But then, I had experimentation. I prefer theory.



> Kids are fighting over the video game.  Just gave them the KNOCK IT OFF OR IT GETS TURNED OFF yell.  Sigh.   Want some kids?



Maybe, but I'd prefer to first experiment a little more in making them myself.


----------



## Aeson

Mega here is some great news there. Try not to let the bad news get you down.



megamania said:


> Welp..... time the weekly "This si my life whether you care or not" post.
> 
> 
> My Trek for Health I am now over 1 million steps.  I've lost 9 pounds.
> 
> I was able to figure out how to get my CDs into the computer again.  Requires Nero, Musicmatch and the internet.  If all three are not on then it doesn't work.   Go figure.
> 
> My Bloodsugar is a mere 214.  It is still normal x2 but without the ability to buy medicine regularly and not being able to check it since NOV I was happy with the results. Tibetians are invading Vegas
> 
> Had a simple Bar B Q on Saturday but tasty.   Tonight I work and I'm sure what is up on Monday yet.
> 
> My daughter won the science award in High School which I am both amazed and proud of.
> 
> Timmy has his "boys in one room and girls in another movie and talk" next week.   He knows most of this which may come back on me.  He knows I have issues in this area and require medicine.  I can see him announcing to the class that his dad needs medicine to have sex and that his mom then makes a lot of noise.   Boys will be boys
> 
> It is offial.  Between the wife and I we have 4 jobs.   Beginning today, all four are on reduced hours due to the econemy.  I went from 40 > 38  33 > 29 and she went from 40 > 35 and 12 > 8.  Budget went from tight to painful.
> 
> Kids are fighting over the video game.  Just gave them the KNOCK IT OFF OR IT GETS TURNED OFF yell.  Sigh.   Want some kids?
> 
> Seriously considering turning off the internet still.
> 
> I'm sure there will be more that comes to mind but that's it for now.






Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh..   My little brother went through that discussion at school last week.  The guy was asked what is oral sex by one of the boys and he explained it in generic proper terms. My brother told me about it  and said that he thought it as sick...  Maybe I should ask him his feelings on the subject when he's in college and has a gf.



If you listen to the news all children 10 and up are sexually active. They know more about sex than their parents. It's shocking. Shocking, I say, to hear there are children out there that doesn't know these things.

I doubt your brother will have to wait until college to change his mind. It's not just the news I hear these from but parents and teachers that know first hand that many children know and practice sexual activities. I blame video games and prime time TV. They have corrupted the youth of this country.

Okay, enough false righteous indignation. I really was surprised that there are so many stories about sexually active children. I knew about sex at an early age. I was exposed to it by neighborhood kids and Playboy. This was long before video games and TV were even in the picture as a source of  information. These days it's even easier to obtain the information but it still gets passed on from peers. mostly things as back then are done now under peer pressure. I think that is something these health classes should teach. Ways of coping with peer pressure. Maybe they do. I'm out of the loop on them.


----------



## Aeson

My gaming group is planning a cookout and I hear thunder. I hope we can get some time to do the cooking at least.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My gaming group is planning a cookout and I hear thunder. I hope we can get some time to do the cooking at least.




I hear thunder where I am too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> If you listen to the news all children 10 and up are sexually active. They know more about sex than their parents. It's shocking. Shocking, I say, to hear there are children out there that doesn't know these things.
> 
> I doubt your brother will have to wait until college to change his mind. It's not just the news I hear these from but parents and teachers that know first hand that many children know and practice sexual activities. I blame video games and prime time TV. They have corrupted the youth of this country.
> 
> Okay, enough false righteous indignation. I really was surprised that there are so many stories about sexually active children. I knew about sex at an early age. I was exposed to it by neighborhood kids and Playboy. This was long before video games and TV were even in the picture as a source of  information. These days it's even easier to obtain the information but it still gets passed on from peers. mostly things as back then are done now under peer pressure. I think that is something these health classes should teach. Ways of coping with peer pressure. Maybe they do. I'm out of the loop on them.




I knew all about sex and stuff when I was five.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hear thunder where I am too.



Is home Georgia? Why didn't you say so? You could have come over.

It started raining after I put the food on the grill. I was standing out in the rain trying not to burn everything.  It all turned out okay and I got some thank yous for doing it and some compliments.


Galeros said:


> I knew all about sex and stuff when I was five.



And you decided at that point "I ain't foolin' wit that mess."


----------



## Phaezen

Greetings Hive!


----------



## Phaezen

Also, Happy Towel Day!

Do you know where yours is?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Is home Georgia? Why didn't you say so? You could have come over.
> 
> It started raining after I put the food on the grill. I was standing out in the rain trying not to burn everything.  It all turned out okay and I got some thank yous for doing it and some compliments.




Nah, Texas.

Hooray for cooking in the rain!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I knew all about sex and stuff when I was five.




I knew but didn't understand it at all.

Funny thing-   When I was about 5 I drew "anatomically" correct male and female King Kongs stands on tall building.  Posted them on my bedroom door as I did all my masterpieces.  Parents didn't pick up on it and had called the plumber for some repair work.  Bathroom is directly across the hall from my room then.

Father was proud as the plumbers were commenting on the pictures.... my Mother was horrified. 

But yeah.  Its crazy how young we get to learn about the act of sex and and encouraged it is good to do.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Welp..... time the weekly "This si my life whether you care or not" post.




So where do I go if I want backissues of these posts?  



Been away from the Hive [and EnWorld in general] for a while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So where do I go if I want backissues of these posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Been away from the Hive [and EnWorld in general] for a while.




The Hive been away from ENWorld for a while..


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Father was proud as the plumbers were commenting on the pictures.... my Mother was horrified.




That's awesome.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Deep fries some water*


----------



## The_Warlock

*poke poke*

Is it dead yet?

It needs to be dead before I can use necromancy on it...


I think.


----------



## Wereserpent

The Hive is still alive. It just needs more food.


----------



## Dog Moon

So stop eating it all and there'd be more food!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> So stop eating it all and there'd be more food!




I would it it was not so tasty.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> *poke poke*
> 
> Is it dead yet?
> 
> It needs to be dead before I can use necromancy on it...
> 
> 
> I think.



No. You could cast _False Life_ or _Ray of Enfeeblement_ on a living target.

Oh, wait, _False Life _is Target:Self


----------



## Phaezen

The Hive never dies, but apparently does go into hibernation from time to time.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

phaezen said:


> the hive never dies, but apparently does go into *hivernation *from time to time.




fify


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> fify




I am so embarresed for missing that.... 

The shame... 

Returns to moping due his team loosing the Champions League finals


----------



## Darkness

Phaezen said:


> The Hive never dies, but apparently does go into hibernation from time to time.



*nods*

That is not dead which can eternal lie...


----------



## Aeson

You calling me a liar?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom?


----------



## Blackrat

Keep your voice down!!!!


Damn whippersnappers...


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey! It is the Rat! I thought someone had locked you in a Sauna.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Keep your voice down!!!!
> 
> 
> Damn whippersnappers...



 Get off my lawn.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Hey! It is the Rat! I thought someone had locked you in a Sauna.




Nah, just haven't felt like Hiving for a while...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bad rat!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Get off my lawn.




You still here? I missed your post by a minute.


----------



## Phaezen

Greetings Hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ugh, sorry, I am too tired to stick around any longer. BAI BEE.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Nah, just haven't felt like Hiving for a while...



 I think a lot of folks share that feeling.


Relique du Madde said:


> Bad rat!



 Spank the rat. Spank him hard.


Galeros said:


> You still here? I missed your post by a minute.



 I shouldn't be here at all while at work. I could get in trouble.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Spank the rat. Spank him hard.



Context is important sometimes 



> I shouldn't be here at all while at work. I could get in trouble.



Would not want that now would we, back to the slavepit!


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Context is important sometimes
> 
> 
> Would not want that now would we, back to the slavepit!



Spank the slave. Spank him hard.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hi, hive! *pokes it with a stick*

...what? It worked for beehives!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Hi, hive! *pokes it with a stick*
> 
> ...what? It worked for beehives!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Your name seems familiar. Have we seen you here before?


----------



## Phaezen

Lord Tirian said:


> Hi, hive! *pokes it with a stick*
> 
> ...what? It worked for beehives!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




*wonders what the tapping is*  Hey keep it down, some of us are hivernating...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *wonders what the tapping is*  Hey keep it down, some of us are hivernating...



Some people have no respect. No respect at all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[sblock="No Respect"]





[/sblock]


----------



## WhatGravitas

...the Hive is slow. Even poking did nothing! Still a week of exams, then I can poke it more often! 

Anyway, I'm a bit hyped about Google Wave, any immediate impressions?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

That is one ginormous picture.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know lol.  Funny thing is that I swore the google said it was only like 600 x something


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That is one ginormous picture.



 Noom God, you no come round here no more.


----------



## Phaezen

Officially working on a Saturday morning with 3 hours sleep is a bad idea *tm*  which is I decided to saty up all night instead.  Even worse idea apparently.

Just need to survive 90 more minutes then I can go home and sleep and get ready for tonights Sushi buffet


----------



## megamania

I am overwhelmed by the hypoactivity here.   Too lithium in everyone's Hivemind?   



Hangin' out listening to an 80's pop music station I just found. 

Duran Duran and now Michelle Jackson.


----------



## megamania

uggggrgh....... No respect (modem challenged that is  )


----------



## Wereserpent

Hi Mega!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> uggggrgh....... No respect (modem challenged that is  )





::whistles innocently::  It was a skrull that uploaded that huge picture of rodney dangerfield, not me!


----------



## megamania

Don't make me call on Nic Fury.  His God carries a Hammer and knows how to use it


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Hi Mega!




Yo.   Sorry I missed you.   I kinda went a wandering after posting.  Then watched Terminator (the first one that is with my son)


----------



## megamania

Assembling a bunch of metal and plastic figures to first prime coat then paint.


Got figures set aside for Face of the False Moon and Darkwind.  Also some Emerald Claw villians.

Not much beyond that going on in my life.


----------



## megamania

I was reading about someone wanting 3.5 stats for a DnD Hulk character.   Set him my two 3.0 versions.

Now I feel like doing my Adventurers Storyhour again.  Hummmm.....

or Strikeforce: Morituri part III


----------



## megamania

Any thoughts on level 18-23 characters based on comicbooks, movies or TV?

I did an Igoo from the Herculiods that is a toughie.... except for his Will Save .


I've considered how to do a Bloodshot or Shadowman character.  Hmmmm....


----------



## WhatGravitas

I'm tipsy. And have sore feet. Why is there no freaking night bus on Saturdays!?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

ah.... no clue.



We don't even have a day bus......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ah.... no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have a day bus......



That's okay because you couldn't afford it if you did.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s time to play WHACK-A-KITTY! — Cute Overload


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahahahahah


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Noom God, you no come round here no more.




Yeah, I know.  Not on purpose though.  Good news is that I'm finally working full time; bad news is that there's enough work for me to work full-time and because of that, haven't really gone on EnWorld much during the day.  As for the nights... well, for a while I'd gotten really back into WoW [raiding with guildies is fun, but after a while in the same dungeon Naxxramus, it becomes monotonous], but I'm taking a break from that atm.

I'd actually sort of gotten bored with EnWorld and really only checked out the media section occasionally.  Our group was playing 4e and for some reason, none of us were particularly inspired by 4e overall and no campaign lasted for very long.  One person sort of DMed without really wanting to and none of the rest of us wanted to DM 4e either.  After two weeks, we decided that we'd had enough of that and unanimously decided to return to 3e.

Not that I want to start a 3e vs 4e debate here, but for some reason, we all enjoyed playing 4e, but none of us could stand DMing it.  Maybe it's because the source books are basically all crunch and with no fluff, they don't make good reads and seriously, who here hasn't enjoyed reading some miscellaneous 3e fluff and said 'wow, that's awesome; i'm totally using it in a game'?

So while we switched to 3e, we're noticing that while we so far like 3e better overall, there are certainly some things about 4e that we like and I have a feeling that our 3e will be an amalgamation of 3e, pathfinder rpg, 4e, and book of experimental might [from monte cook, interesting read, some 4e-ization in a 3e-based game].


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hahahahahah



Laugh it up because you're next in "Whack-a-Mario"


Actually it is cute. I told some friends about the video weeks ago but didn't have the video to show. They were horrified.lol


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I know.  Not on purpose though.  Good news is that I'm finally working full time; bad news is that there's enough work for me to work full-time and because of that, haven't really gone on EnWorld much during the day.  As for the nights... well, for a while I'd gotten really back into WoW [raiding with guildies is fun, but after a while in the same dungeon Naxxramus, it becomes monotonous], but I'm taking a break from that atm.
> 
> I'd actually sort of gotten bored with EnWorld and really only checked out the media section occasionally.  Our group was playing 4e and for some reason, none of us were particularly inspired by 4e overall and no campaign lasted for very long.  One person sort of DMed without really wanting to and none of the rest of us wanted to DM 4e either.  After two weeks, we decided that we'd had enough of that and unanimously decided to return to 3e.
> 
> Not that I want to start a 3e vs 4e debate here, but for some reason, we all enjoyed playing 4e, but none of us could stand DMing it.  Maybe it's because the source books are basically all crunch and with no fluff, they don't make good reads and seriously, who here hasn't enjoyed reading some miscellaneous 3e fluff and said 'wow, that's awesome; i'm totally using it in a game'?
> 
> So while we switched to 3e, we're noticing that while we so far like 3e better overall, there are certainly some things about 4e that we like and I have a feeling that our 3e will be an amalgamation of 3e, pathfinder rpg, 4e, and book of experimental might [from monte cook, interesting read, some 4e-ization in a 3e-based game].



I'm glad you're working more. That's a good thing these days. I can understand getting burned out on ENWorld. It happens and it happens to me from time to time. 

I've been playing a bit of WoW myself but it's mostly solo. I don't have any friends that are close enough level to find doing any of it interesting. 

I'm not a fan of 4e either. I have a group that switched to it and I dropped out. They keep trying to get me back in but I think it's mainly so the DM feels he won some kind of victory winning me over.

I love the fluff in books. I buy them to read and hope to add to the game. Maybe WotC wants you to create your own fluff. If we could all do that they'd be out of business.lol


----------



## Aeson

I've come to the conclusion that afternoon gaming is not so good for me. I don't get enough sleep. I want to try to put together a group that can play at night on Saturday or Sunday after 8pm.

I'm a little worried about what kinds of people I will find that can play at that time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I've come to the conclusion that afternoon gaming is not so good for me. I don't get enough sleep. I want to try to put together a group that can play at night on Saturday or Sunday after 8pm.
> 
> I'm a little worried about what kinds of people I will find that can play at that time.




I'm pretty sure they would be pretty interesting....  but I'm not sure you'd want to leave your door unlocked after the last left the building.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

pfft- like a locked door would slow down a vampire!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> pfft- like a locked door would slow down a vampire!




Yeah... if it was made out of garlic and holy water.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Catholic Italian vampires scoff at garlic & holy water as barriers!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm pretty sure they would be pretty interesting....  but I'm not sure you'd want to leave your door unlocked after the last left the building.



One of the things I'm worried about. The game room is at the other end of the house from my bedroom. 

I do tend to meet new gamers somewhere else first to get to know them a bit before telling them where I live. 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> pfft- like a locked door would slow down a vampire!



A gaming vampire would be awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You rang?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You rang?



I was talking about a different kind of blood sucker. Not a lawyer.


----------



## Aeson

This new firefox smiley addon isn't working right. I can't use any of the smilies. lol


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Y
> Not that I want to start a 3e vs 4e debate here, but for some reason, we all enjoyed playing 4e, but none of us could stand DMing it.  Maybe it's because the source books are basically all crunch and with no fluff, they don't make good reads and seriously, who here hasn't enjoyed reading some miscellaneous 3e fluff and said 'wow, that's awesome; i'm totally using it in a game'?




It seems to me as if the fluff in 4E is working for some and not for others. I like the "fluffy" stuff more than ever. To create an adventure, I need to think less about crunch then ever.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

I must admit to loving gming 4E at the moment and am continually surprised how much awesome consistant fluff there is for the default setting.

Possiblt its because the farrealms stuff is feeding my Cthulhu fandom...


----------



## Phaezen

Although i would like to play some 4e for a change to get a feeling of it from the other side of the screen, and possibly give some of my character concepts a run.


----------



## Relique du Madde

INSANITY!  The anti-tobacco lobby wants to force the MPAA to make movies with smoking into automatic R Rated movies.  The movie they are toting around for their cause is Wolverine since Logan and a lot of the characters in that move smokes. 

What's even more insane is that OCTOMOM is getting a British Reality TV SHOW.  So here's a question to all the Brits who have not been hiving in a while..  Really?  Does your tv shows suck that much?  Why not make a show about that 9 year old kid who has a kid with his 14 year old girl friend?  Better yet why don't you make another show about a talent contest.  Anything is better then Octomom.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> INSANITY!



INSANITY?

THIS!

IS!

HIVE!



Relique du Madde said:


> The anti-tobacco lobby wants to force the MPAA to make movies with smoking into automatic R Rated movies.  The movie they are toting around for their cause is Wolverine since Logan and a lot of the characters in that move smokes.




Not surprised really.  Blazing Saddles currently has a No Under 18 Rating in South Africa due to Prejudice......



Relique du Madde said:


> What's even more insane is that OCTOMOM is getting a British Reality TV SHOW.  So here's a question to all the Brits who have not been hiving in a while..  Really?  Does your tv shows suck that much?  Why not make a show about that 9 year old kid who has a kid with his 14 year old girl friend?  Better yet why don't you make another show about a talent contest.  Anything is better then Octomom.




What is this reality TV of which you speak?  I avoid it like the plague....


----------



## Aeson

They should make a reality show about this guy. His kids could use the money.

Father (29) Has 21 Children With 11 Women - World - Javno

						 							.kl351457a18236893 img{border-color:#222222 } 						 						 												 		 Desmond Hatchett is only 29 years old and already has 21 children with 11 different women. The youngest was just born, while the oldest is 11 years old, _Telegraph _writes.
 - It just happened - the proud father from Tennessee said, who faced a court because he failed to pay alimony for his children. Interestingly enough, he fathered four children in one year. One of the mothers has two children with him and the media called him an American record holder.
 He claims that he cannot  take care of the children, because he does not make a lot of money and believes the state should help him.
 - The children can`t all be supported by Desmond, so the state of Tennessee has had to step in - Desmond`s attorney Keith Pope told the _Telegraph._
 The proud father told the judges he would not have any more children.
 - I`m done. I`ll say I`m done - Desmond said, adding that he did not know the names and age of his children.


----------



## Dog Moon

20 guys.  1 year.  Who will sire the most children?  The winner receives money to cover child support expenses.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> 20 guys.  1 year.  Who will sire the most children?  The winner receives money to cover child support expenses.



What about the losers? what will their children get?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bad childhoods?


----------



## Dog Moon

"My mommy is a slut and my dad slept with her only to try to win a gameshow to see how many people he could impregnate."


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> "My mommy is a slut and my dad slept with her only to try to win a gameshow to see how many people he could impregnate."



Reality Shows aren't?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Reality Shows aren't?




Probably not quite in the same way though.


----------



## The_Warlock

The Flu sucks. 

End Transmission


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I know.  Not on purpose though.  Good news is that I'm finally working full time; bad news is that there's enough work for me to work full-time and because of that, haven't really gone on EnWorld much during the day.  As for the nights... well, for a while I'd gotten really back into WoW [raiding with guildies is fun, but after a while in the same dungeon Naxxramus, it becomes monotonous], but I'm taking a break from that atm.
> 
> I'd actually sort of gotten bored with EnWorld and really only checked out the media section occasionally.  Our group was playing 4e and for some reason, none of us were particularly inspired by 4e overall and no campaign lasted for very long.  One person sort of DMed without really wanting to and none of the rest of us wanted to DM 4e either.  After two weeks, we decided that we'd had enough of that and unanimously decided to return to 3e.
> 
> Not that I want to start a 3e vs 4e debate here, but for some reason, we all enjoyed playing 4e, but none of us could stand DMing it.  Maybe it's because the source books are basically all crunch and with no fluff, they don't make good reads and seriously, who here hasn't enjoyed reading some miscellaneous 3e fluff and said 'wow, that's awesome; i'm totally using it in a game'?
> 
> So while we switched to 3e, we're noticing that while we so far like 3e better overall, there are certainly some things about 4e that we like and I have a feeling that our 3e will be an amalgamation of 3e, pathfinder rpg, 4e, and book of experimental might [from monte cook, interesting read, some 4e-ization in a 3e-based game].




HI DOGGY!

It is good that you are working again.

Yeah, 4E never really grabbed me from the start. I prefer 3E. I also like BESM 1E, although I have not yet gotten a chance to play it.


----------



## Piratecat

Heads up, folks.

Well, at least he's consistent. Two more aliases from Reveille -- Silversun and Fallen Archon. Both have been closed and the account ip blocked. I intend to delete every post from each account once I chat with the other moderators. If we find other instances, we'll remove those as well.

We don't usually discuss moderation, but considering the history I figured you folks should probably know.


----------



## Wereserpent

Piratecat said:


> Heads up, folks.
> 
> Well, at least he's consistent. Two more aliases from Reveille -- Silversun and Fallen Archon. Both have been closed and the account ip blocked. I intend to delete every post from each account once I chat with the other moderators. If we find other instances, we'll remove those as well.
> 
> We don't usually discuss moderation, but considering the history I figured you folks should probably know.




Ah, so Fallen Archon was a Rev alt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dagnabbit!  I was an impulse away from mentioning the Reveille situation in Silversun's birthday thread, and how that might have affected the lack of outpouring of congrats on the B-day thing.

*note to self- pay closer attention to my Alcatraz-sense*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dagnabbit!  I was an impulse away from mentioning the Reveille situation in Silversun's birthday thread, and how that might have affected the lack of outpouring of congrats on the B-day thing.
> 
> *note to self- pay closer attention to my Alcatraz-sense*




I just have to assume that any new person who pops up and posts in the Hive is probably a Rev alt.


----------



## Piratecat

Feel free to ping me if you ever need confirmation. It's easy enough for me to quickly check.


----------



## The_Warlock

Piratecat said:


> Feel free to ping me if you ever need confirmation. It's easy enough for me to quickly check.




As always, thanks PC. 

You rock.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dagnabbit!  I was an impulse away from mentioning the Reveille situation in Silversun's birthday thread, and how that might have affected the lack of outpouring of congrats on the B-day thing.
> 
> *note to self- pay closer attention to my Alcatraz-sense*




Think I saw that thread, but I never posted on it....

Checking to see who it is only works if he uses his home computer though, right?  So if he created an account at work/library/a brand new computer and posted only off that, there wouldn't be any way to tell....


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, it's less about a particular computer, and more about where his connection is routed through. 

So different physical locations, or remotely accessed locations, dynamic IP assignment, and similar things would allow potentially variant IPs. 

But ultimately, you can block the whole range that his ISP uses, and he'd have to find a new direct to house service provider. Depending on where you live, and the various phone or cable monopolies, that can be hard.

That he keeps trying tells me he is a persistent, yet sad, pathetic little man. Ah well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Well, it's less about a particular computer, and more about where his connection is routed through.
> 
> So different physical locations, or remotely accessed locations, dynamic IP assignment, and similar things would allow potentially variant IPs.
> 
> But ultimately, you can block the whole range that his ISP uses, and he'd have to find a new direct to house service provider. Depending on where you live, and the various phone or cable monopolies, that can be hard.
> 
> That he keeps trying tells me he is a persistent, yet sad, pathetic little man. Ah well.




As PC noted, Rev is consistent which makes detection easy.  

He  always:
1 - Chooses a name based on someone he is targeting (Silver Sun = May have been GoldMoon or Silver Moon.  Fallen Archon was based on Fallen Seraph).
2 - Eventually posts a  BDay Announcement to test the waters.
3 - Then he get's comfortable he posts in the Hive.

Sadly, his backgrounds all have similar stories.
1 - Tragic loss of parent / extended family member.
2 - Usually he has a sister that is "close".
3 - Usually single and/or embittered by being single.
4 - If someone he is mimicking has a known background, he uses elements from that. 

It's usually a matter of connecting the dots before you spot his ruse.  If he is using a friend's computer to enter ENWorld, I'd hate to be that friend since now he banned that guy's IP address.


----------



## Relique du Madde

When you think about it, the whole thing is sort of funny...  IT's like playing a text version of where's waldo.


----------



## Aeson

Banning an IP range could affect others like hafrogman that might be inside that range. He could, i suppose, use a proxy if he needed. That would be harder to block. 

I wonder if he did it this time because he didn't get enough attention from us on Facebook for his birthday.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Piratecat said:


> Feel free to ping me if you ever need confirmation. It's easy enough for me to quickly check.






Galeros said:


> I just have to assume that any new person who pops up and posts in the Hive is probably a Rev alt.




Hmm. I am not sure I've seen Piratecat before here!


----------



## CleverNickName

Yeah, that "oh woe is me, I shall never know true love" post was pretty suspicious.  It just seemed the sort of post he would write.  Like Relique said, it fit the pattern, right down to the handle.

What's next?  WittyAlias?  BrightMoniker?  CunningEpithet?


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

And I will second CleverNickName in the 

and then life goes on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I wonder if he did it this time because he didn't get enough attention from us on Facebook for his birthday.




I sent him a bikini clad model fro his b-day from the f'd up gifts app.  I know a while ago he was ticked that I didn't pop him in that one metropolis game on face book.  Then again, I have no idea how to pop people in that game (I also don't play it that much).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. I am not sure I've seen Piratecat before here!




The last time he appeared was to ban Revielle.


CleverNickName said:


> What's next?  WittyAlias?  BrightMoniker?  CunningEpithet?



Who knows maybe he will be VikingFeline NinjaCat  BuccaneerKitty 



Phaezen said:


> And I will second CleverNickName in the
> 
> and then life goes on.




I see your second and raise you a meh.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> Yeah, that "oh woe is me, I shall never know true love" post was pretty suspicious.  It just seemed the sort of post he would write.  Like Relique said, it fit the pattern, right down to the handle.
> 
> What's next?  WittyAlias?  BrightMoniker?  CunningEpithet?




How about 'DontbanmeimnotReveille'?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> The last time he appeared was to ban Revielle.




So we never saw them together in the same room?


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So we never saw them together in the same room?







Spoiler



Shhhhhhh don't let the man know we are on to him, take this to the secret hive....


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I sent him a bikini clad model fro his b-day from the f'd up gifts app.  I know a while ago he was ticked that I didn't pop him in that one metropolis game on face book.  Then again, I have no idea how to pop people in that game (I also don't play it that much).



There is an autopop feature if you have 10 or more connections. If not you go to their city and hit the populate button. 

He got mad? Mad how? I've never known someone to get mad.


Mods and admins seem to be a little hands off with us unless we get too bad. Umbran has moderated us once. I think that was enough. 

I wonder what made P-kitty look into the alts. Did someone report them or just suspicious activity?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> How about 'DontbanmeimnotReveille'?



Why did you give away my new alt? Dammit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Why did you give away my new alt? Dammit.




I knew it!


----------



## megamania

Spaceman Spiff


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> There is an autopop feature if you have 10 or more connections. If not you go to their city and hit the populate button.
> 
> He got mad? Mad how? I've never known someone to get mad.




If I remember correctly he kept placing messages on my city's wall asking me to POP him then after several messages he sent me one that said something like "Come on, POP me already!"


----------



## Aeson

I've been awake since 1:30. I got about 4 hours of sleep. Looks like I won't get any more sleep before work.

I'm thinking of trying Ambien. It may cause hallucinations and suicide but at least I'll get some sleep. Death...hmm...now that should be a nice long nap.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm thinking of trying Ambien. It may cause hallucinations and suicide but at least I'll get some sleep. Death...hmm...now that should be a nice long nap.




4 hours of sleep?  That's me between Tuesday and Thursday thanks to my portfolio class.   However, I only have two more weeks left anf these last tow weeks are the hardest.

Remember to stop once you start seeing walruses and flying yellow submarines.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> 4 hours of sleep?  That's me between Tuesday and Thursday thanks to my portfolio class.   However, I only have two more weeks left anf these last tow weeks are the hardest.
> 
> Remember to stop once you start seeing walruses and flying yellow submarines.



What if one of them lands on me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then you'll be pretty screwed.


----------



## Aeson

I'm pretty screwed anyway.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Gives Aeson a Galeros plushie*

Awww.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> There is an autopop feature if you have 10 or more connections. If not you go to their city and hit the populate button.



Facebook games confuse me - I never really see the point of them, ditto for the gift apps and so on. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Gives Aeson a Galeros plushie*
> 
> Awww.



 thanks.


Lord Tirian said:


> Facebook games confuse me - I never really see the point of them, ditto for the gift apps and so on.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



 I don't get some of them either.


----------



## Aeson

Something I'm thinking is really unfair, someone that can't be there for you when you need them like you were for them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Something I'm thinking is really unfair, someone that can't be there for you when you need them like you were for them.




*Huggles Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Facebook games confuse me - I never really see the point of them, ditto for the gift apps and so on.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




The point is to waste time.  That's why they never have instructions and you  mostly only are able to play them in short 5 minute bursts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today was the port review for the graduating students.  One of the guy's (a kick ass programmer) raised the bar for everyone.  His portfolio site is accessable (via browser recognition) so that it can be viewed using a cell phone.


----------



## CleverNickName

Ugh.  My last assignment was handed in today, and our current grades were posted.  Currently, I have a C-minus in my Thermodynamics class, and the final exam is in one week.  So really, all I've got to do is hold my ground, and I will be able to put that painful class behind me.

I think I'd rather be hit by a bus, than have to re-take that class.  So it's time to hit the books.  See you in a week, Hive.  When I come back, I'll show you the _true_ meaning of Entropy.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

@Aeson yes, life sucks.  Although I am usualy the one who wants to be there for someone else but is not allowed too.

@CleverNickName -study hard and goodluck!


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Facebook games confuse me - I never really see the point of them, ditto for the gift apps and so on.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Facebook itself confuses me.  

*Dog Moon has never done facebook, myspace, or any of those other similar things*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Facebook itself confuses me.
> 
> *Dog Moon has never done facebook, myspace, or any of those other similar things*



It tended to confuse me as well, but in the last couple of months, I found some legitimate uses for it, so right now, I wouldn't want to miss it. Strange how it goes, huh? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG  Lord T is in the house!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG  Lord T is in the house!



Well, only one exam left on Friday... then I'm done with them for the rest of the (calender) year. And the last one is an easy one... so I actually have time to post a bit more, not just when I'm procrastinating! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't have time to post.. but I still do cause I roll like that.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

its only 11am and it feels like a long day already *eek*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Grrrg. I hate the code I am working on. Tons of stuff that look ugly and need to be reworked. Nothing compiles... 

Ah, well, at least it gives me time to clean up some of this stuff.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy Hive!  

Once again I'm at work with some computer access so I'll show my face in the gooey underbelly of Enworld once more.  

At least you guys are doing college and getting all edumacated and stuff.  I keep putting it off.  Being lazy is fun!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bloosquig said:


> Howdy Hive!
> 
> Once again I'm at work with some computer access so I'll show my face in the gooey underbelly of Enworld once more.
> 
> At least you guys are doing college and getting all edumacated and stuff.  I keep putting it off.  Being lazy is fun!






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij6urgNXlPg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij6urgNXlPg[/ame]


----------



## Phaezen

For many Lulz #IHate5E


----------



## megamania

The New Avengers


----------



## megamania

I've decided to work on a Storyhour again.  Instead of Siberys Seven I'm going for the crazed storyhour of Strikeforce: Morituri.

Team will be made up of.....

Megamania (rogue/spellfire level 19 or 20) "taken in year 2003
Megamania (fighter/scout/ranger level 19 or 20) taken in 2009
Igoo yes... THAT igoo the Stone Ape level 20
Emerald (mage of fire level 20)
Peter Stanchek (psion 20) Valiant universe
Kim Elderich (Cleric / mage combo) level 20
Ore (awakened Iron Golem fighter 20)

Will battle....

Mothergod (psion 25+) nasty character of Valiant Universe
Gauntman (mage 25+) main villian from Torg
Dregoth (fighter / mage 25+) Champion of Rajaat that killed Giants
Face of the False Moon (mage / Scion level 27) Siberys Seven of Eberron 
villian

and others.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've always wondered, what exactly are story hours?  Are they the retelling of games that were actually played in story form?  Stories that were created using the game rules?  Or both?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... also what about New Avengers?  I keep hearing that it might have started unraveling OMD and BND (not to mention Stan Lee's Spiderman newspaper Strip saying "BND " was a dream) but I'm not sure what exactly happened since I don't read the avengers.


----------



## Dog Moon

From what little experience I have with the Storyhours, it's mainly retelling of games in story mode, though occasionally, you'll get someone who's just telling a story.


----------



## Phaezen

Ola Hive!

Apparently I am getting old, a few years ago staying up for 31+ hours would not leave me feeling like a wreck 

3 more hours of work then i can go home and sleep


----------



## megamania

Sleep is over rated.













and if you believe that then so is food and sex.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I've always wondered, what exactly are story hours?  Are they the retelling of games that were actually played in story form?  Stories that were created using the game rules?  Or both?




Generally they are narrative stories retelling what a DM's group did during a game session.

Some are also pure fiction

Mine are where I make the characters and do it up as BOTH player and DM since I don't have a group anymore.   I then put it into written form and often made more colorful.  This allows me to get crazy with the plots (especially something like my Strikeforce stuff) while still like I'm doing something with the game.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... also what about New Avengers?  I keep hearing that it might have started unraveling OMD and BND (not to mention Stan Lee's Spiderman newspaper Strip saying "BND " was a dream) but I'm not sure what exactly happened since I don't read the avengers.




The running story in New Avengers is all about Dormandu and his seeking power thru a human host known as "The Hood".

First he organized a proper Masters of Evil where they work together and watch out for each other.  Most of the villians are second rate but that is not saying low level.  They go from Jigsaw to the Wreckers in power and style.

Currently Dr. Strange is "stepping down" from being the Sorcerer Supreme since he used dark magic to save the world recently and his magical artifacts are seeking out a new host.  The Hood is trying to capture these artifacts to become the new Sorcerer Supreme.   The scarey part is it has been revealed whom the next sorcerer is to be and I think I would have preferred the Hood to have had it.... even Rom would have been better....  US 1 even... well maybe not.


----------



## megamania

What I enjoy most about my Strikeforce: Morituri characters is creating characters that are NOT DnD and making them work in 3.5 DnD.


The current character I am doing is Megamania 2009.

He is a James Bond-type character with low level powers and a cyborg arm.

In Eberron there is a magical item that is basically a mechanical arm.  check
His energy gun does between 10 and 30 points of damage and runs out of charges.  It is a ray-style attack.  so that sounds like a wand of Magic Missiles.  He is incredibly fast and agile.  Give him magic enhancers that can be built as technological enhancers.  

I thourghly enjoyed creating Storm in the first story arc and making her a 18th level sorcerer with a few Energy Substitutions metamagic feats.  She felt and worked as powerful and colorful as the "real" Storm.   but then I made her undead.   I can be such a Rat-Bastard.


----------



## megamania

The other fun with this type of storyline is the craziness.


Hate Elminister?   Place team in a world where he is evil and let 'em loose.


Also comparing worlds.

I had fun having a cleric freak out when someone used CPR to save a teammate.  The Cleric is convinced the CPR given is a cleric of hedonistic punishment    and he of cource is convinced that as an elf he is more of a she.


----------



## megamania

If you like low brow humor and the mixing of genres give Strikeforce: Morituri a try.  Links are below in my signature.

The Captain (Captain America ala 1942) Fighter 20

Megamania (1999 fighting fate where he is to kill the Anti-Christ) 9 rogue/9 Spellfire

Christina of the Mace (a favorite of mine- Ravenloft priest with a curse on her- every time she a version of Ravenloft she sees her mother die.  You would have to read it to believe it  )  Cleric 18

Vander Stormbreaker (Mercenary from Athas from before the Cleansing Wars fully broke out) Fighter 9 / Psy Warrior 9

Storm (Weather based Sorcerer whom was made into undead by the bad guys in an attempt to turn her)  Sor 18

Fought-

Maestro (aka futuristic world conqueror Hulk) whom is sent to Ravenloft 

Jaws of Sorrow   Undead Spell Stitched Enlarged Dire Shark.... oh...my...gawd

Jarella  Doppleganger psion, rogue, assassin

Dragon Hoard televised game where Vander tests his ability against a psionic mind flayer host of the show while the others face a Huge Adamantine Golem and a Blue Dragon.


----------



## WhatGravitas

I'm doing 3D modelling for fun! And it is fun! Also slightly frustrating... Blender is one messy piece of software, but it also works very well.

Ah, the joy of non-intuitive, "powerful" interfaces on a non-widescreen... 

But my first model for CivIV is finished! But not animated...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Currently Dr. Strange is "stepping down" from being the Sorcerer Supreme since he used dark magic to save the world recently and his magical artifacts are seeking out a new host.  The Hood is trying to capture these artifacts to become the new Sorcerer Supreme.   The scarey part is it has been revealed whom the next sorcerer is to be and I think I would have preferred the Hood to have had it.... even Rom would have been better....  US 1 even... well maybe not.




So, who is supposed to be the new Sorcerer Supreme?  Older character?  Someone new?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Jaws of Sorrow   Undead Spell Stitched Enlarged Dire Shark.... oh...my...gawd




Summon bigger undead fish?


Lowbrow humor isn't all that bad.     More often it tends to be better then high brow  "Let's talk in fake British sounding North Eastern US accent" type of humor.


----------



## Aeson

I had a really great non-date with a female friend of mine. Same one I've talked about before. The one that was going to room with me. Anyway, we went out for dinner and movie last night. We had a great time eating the best pizza we both ever had. We went to see I Love You, Man. Very funny movie. 

We both always seem to have a good time together. We have lots to talk about as long as we stay away from religion and politics. Even those topics we seem to be able to discuss to a degree without someone getting loud, unlike a few years ago when we first met. I keep her laughing most of the time. Maybe she's easily amused.lol She likes hanging out with me just doesn't want to date me. It's very odd. If we were going out on dates the times we went out would be considered successful I think.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Sleep is over rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you believe that then so is food and sex.



I've been told that sex is overrated. I have to disagree any of them are overrated.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I've been told that sex is overrated. I have to disagree any of them are overrated.



Well, many movies containing sex are definitely rated. But are they_ over_rated?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, many movies containing sex are definitely rated. But are they_ over_rated?



Underrated. There should be no sex in a PG-13 movie.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I've been told that sex is overrated. I have to disagree any of them are overrated.



I think this mostly depends on personal disposition - or what assumptions your make.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> I think this mostly depends on personal disposition - or what assumptions your make.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I understand it's a personal opinion. My opinion is they're not overrated.  I believe in Mega's case he's commenting on the lack of sleep that he gets. In actuality he thinks sleep is highly rated and welcomes it every chance he gets.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder if sleep sex or food sex is over rated...


----------



## Blackrat

Rat is back. 

*Pokes the Hive with a sharp stick*

Hmm... It be dead? Have I been away so long?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's sleeping.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In the Jungle,
the mighty jungle,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.
In the jungle,
the quiet jungle,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.

Near the village,
the peaceful village,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.
Near the village,
the quiet village,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.

Hush my darling,
don't fear my darling,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.
Hush my darling,
don't fear my darling,
the Hivemind sleeps tonight.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Yes Aeson, sleep is over-rated, altough not food or sex. 

Although I am happy to report my body still handles 43 hours awake very well.


and OMG todays XKDC - very not grandma friendly


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> OMG todays XKDC




Phoenetic punchlines - Almost as bad as Knock Knock-jokes...

And yes, I lolled


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Phoenetic punchlines - Almost as bad as Knock Knock-jokes...
> 
> And yes, I lolled



Bad in a good way?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Phaezen said:


> and OMG todays XKDC - very not grandma friendly



Eh, *real* physicists use angular frequency! ...because it involves pi. And who can say no to a pi in the sky!? 


Spoiler



(disclaimer: Actually, only doing that, because it works neater with exponentials)


Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So, who is supposed to be the new Sorcerer Supreme?  Older character?  Someone new?




It is Brother Voodoo.  




Keep in mind this is Bendis.  It could still be someone else but Voodoo has the Eye.


----------



## Dog Moon

Good morning!  

Well, for me it is now that my annoying headache and stomachache are gone.


----------



## megamania

Tired.



So Tired.


I am susposed to mow the lawn today.   I think I will deal with being in the Dog House with the wife instead.


----------



## WhatGravitas

It works! It's alive! Es leeeeeebt! Muahahaha! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Who let the dogs out?  Woof, woof, woof, woof, foow!


----------



## CleverNickName

Almost done...only one more final exam remains.  By this time tomorrow, the semester will officially be over.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello Hive.

I know it has been a while since I posted. I have just been very bored lately. I got an MP3 player as an early birthday present about a week ago, so that is cool.

MadWorld for the Wii is a fun game. It is a little on the short side, only taking me about eight and a half hours to beat, but it has replay value.

Not much has been going on with me otherwise. I wish the Hive was more active.


----------



## Blackrat

*Glomps Galeros!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Not much has been going on with me otherwise. I wish the Hive was more active.




Trust me, we all do.


One week 4 days left till summer.... too little time to do everything I have to do.  ::sigh::  I'm the main developer on this website project (which is going to be presented in front of Art Institute's PR department), and I haven't gotten all the crap I need to put into the file yet


----------



## Phaezen

*installs a Wii Fit in the hive*

Maybe that will help the Hive become more active?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> *installs a Wii Fit in the hive*
> 
> Maybe that will help the Hive become more active?



Hiiive not wanna moooove...


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Grins:: My Portfolio website is now 90% complete!!  I just need to change my  "lightbox" for these two assignments, and create a exit button for my video player.  Project wise, I just need to create a new stylesheet for this one website that IE kills then create a website for my flashgame before my portfolio is complete.

I'm thinking that when I'm finished with my website, I'll buy a community supporter account and maybe add "Is 'Marvalus!'" as my title (in honor of my website).


----------



## Aeson

I've had an action packed morning so far. I got off work and went to the doctor. I now have 2 more medicines to take. This are at my request at least. I also had to get the check engine light checked on my car. It seems to be for a problem that was already fixed so I have to get my dad to look at the car again. I've also had emails from work. One was my boss telling me I should expect to hear from associate support team about helping them out soon. the other was about a problem that I discovered and helped fix.

 I'm finally feeling more relaxed and like I have a place in my job. My  coworker likes to make me feel like crap but I've been an good hard worker. I've been making a good name for myself there. I'm starting to think I should be able to weather any layoff talk as long as I keep my nose somewhat clean.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I'm starting to think I should be able to weather any layoff talk as long as I keep my nose somewhat clean.




Attaboy. Keep it up!


----------



## Dog Moon

The following is a Rant:

Gah.  Stupid Salespeople.  Okay, there's a company called Quill.  Basically, they deliver supplies.  Delivery is free, they have discounts for a variety of stuff and for the more your order.  So definitely have some good things over having to go get supplies from Office Max or some such place.

Anyway, Salesperson came from there.  Wanted to sign us up.  I figured why not.  Maybe we don't need it much now, but in the future, it probably will come in handy when we're all too busy to shop and we can order online and everything will come the following day.

They ask if they can talk to me.  I ask if we have to pay anything to sign up, they say no, I say they can talk to me.  As Administrator, I have a lot of say, though my signature is not the one on the checks.  We talk for a few minutes, then he mentions we need to buy something right away.  I was like, wait, you said we didn't have to pay.  Well apparently, there is no signing fee or anything, but to sign up, you HAVE to order something.  I cannot make that decision.

They ask who they need to talk to.  I give them my boss's card.  They're trying to get me to sign up now, order stuff, if we need to cancel later.  I don't want to deal with that crap, so I say no, they have to speak with the owner, my boss.  They ask when he'll be in, I say probably tomorrow morning.  If they want, I can have him call, but apparently, they don't have business cards because what they do is go around business to business signing people up on the spot.

So apparently, they're going to try contact my boss.  It's annoying that they misled me at first and then continued pressing me even after I said I couldn't help them.  Freaking annoying people.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Attaboy. Keep it up!



Thanks.

Dog moon. You handled that well I think. Their job is to make you make the decision there on the spot. Don't feel bad that they almost got you. I had them come in my store also. I didn't want to buy from them though. 

Office Depot will deliver for free next day orders over $50. You can look into using them instead.


----------



## megamania

Its harder to translate superhero-type stuff into 3.5 DnD than I had hoped.   My character should still be fun to play but at 20th level his hits do a whooping 2d6+9 damage.  +5d6 with the sneak attack and Smirmish abilities added.   The sweet thing about him.....  7 attacks a round Spring Attack with 85 standard move.   Deft Attack.     ker-ouch.

So....


Igoo is done
Kim Elderich is done
Ore is done
Megamania "2009" is done.
Emerald is plotted out
Sting is 95% done

Remaining is Megamania "1999"
and the villians which are being plotted now.


----------



## megamania

Nearing the end for this Hive Thread I see.  942 (with this post).  Seems forever since we started it.

Need to drink some Rock Star and power up here


----------



## megamania

I'm thinkin' about doing some drawing soon.   Maybe I'll post it here or at least a link to the post / thread I do place the art on.   More stuff to get me going on my Storyhour ideas.


----------



## CleverNickName

*DONE WITH THERMODYNAMICS.*



That is all.


----------



## Phaezen

CleverNickName said:


> *DONE WITH THERMODYNAMICS.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.




It is trying to comunicate, but what is it saying?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.

IOW, you may be through with thermodynamics, but _it _may not be through with you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

PROTOTYPE is an evil game.... and so very fun


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> *DONE WITH THERMODYNAMICS.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



Congratulations. For your next topic, I suggest cures for cancer.


----------



## megamania

I guess storyhours are not of much interest to folks..... ah well later.


----------



## megamania

same goes for the Hive....?





.....go save the cheerleader!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> same goes for the Hive....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....go save the cheerleader!




I think everyone is asleep (Damn Foreigners and their strange schedules. Wht can't they be awake during normal hours like normal people are, like us Americans.  ).


----------



## Dog Moon

And us Americans are at work.  Which, of course, doesn't stop ALL of us from posting here, but certainly limits our time somewhat.


----------



## WhatGravitas

CleverNickName said:


> *DONE WITH THERMODYNAMICS.*



Undergrad student there? Because I am - and finishing my Thermodynamics course felt relieving! The statistical approach is neater anyway.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## CleverNickName

Lord Tirian said:


> Undergrad student there? Because I am - and finishing my Thermodynamics course felt relieving! The statistical approach is neater anyway.



Yep, I'm an undergrad, double major (civil engineering and geology.)  How about you?  

I know what you mean about feeling relieved.  It's like I've been let out of prison or something.  That was a seriously hard class.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
> 
> IOW, you may be through with thermodynamics, but _it _may not be through with you!



All too true.  I'll see it again in grad school, when I am studying geothermal energy.

But until then, I can cheerfully ignore it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<---shill has one and a half weeks left of this quarter (thanks to his stupid online class that ends the mondat AFTER his Final class on next thurday).


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Reads something and laughs*


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> *Reads something and laughs*




*tries to peak over Relique's shoulder*


----------



## Relique du Madde

DeadPool.  He's funny as hell.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *tries to peak over Relique's shoulder*



Make a SAN check. He's looking at pictures of your mom.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if anyone noticed but Goldmoon or someone using her account was on almost a week ago. Maybe that's a sign she's still with us on the Prime Material and not in Valhalla.


----------



## WhatGravitas

CleverNickName said:


> Yep, I'm an undergrad, double major (civil engineering and geology.)  How about you?
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling relieved.  It's like I've been let out of prison or something.  That was a seriously hard class.



Yeah, physics undergrad here, after the summer I start my last year. And I'm actually not bad at physics, just not at thermodynamics. Seriously, I had a harder time wrapping my head around that than quantum mechanics or relativity, the poster children of modern and/or difficult physics.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Make a SAN check. He's looking at pictures of your mom.




100/1d100 1d6 adventurers die.....


----------



## nerfherder

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, physics undergrad here, after the summer I start my last year. And I'm actually not bad at physics, just not at thermodynamics. Seriously, I had a harder time wrapping my head around that than quantum mechanics or relativity, the poster children of modern and/or difficult physics.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




When I was doing my Physics BSc, I struggled with QM in the first year.  Then it clicked, and I found it a breeze in the second year.  It was a very weird experience - it was like a bunch of synapses all linked up correctly at the same moment...

Which uni are you studying at LT?  I was at Imperial College, London.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> All too true.  I'll see it again in grad school, when I am studying geothermal energy.
> 
> But until then, I can cheerfully ignore it.




Well, before grad school, could you make a perpetual motion engine and save the world?


----------



## Relique du Madde

nerfherder said:


> STUFF




 ?!?!!!


My brain just melted.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> ?!?!!!
> 
> 
> My brain just melted.




That's fine.  You probably don't need it much anyway.


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> ?!?!!!
> 
> 
> My brain just melted.




Now if only I could harness that power...


----------



## Phaezen

nerfherder said:


> Now if only I could harness that power...




I think you will find I hold the patent on melted brain power...

*nomnomnom*


----------



## Dog Moon

Phaezen said:


> I think you will find I hold the patent on melted brain power...
> 
> *nomnomnom*




Fortunately, it's only Target: Self


----------



## WhatGravitas

nerfherder said:


> Which uni are you studying at LT?  I was at Imperial College, London.



University of Manchester - not Metropolitan. There's quite a bit of confusion going on, since there are two relatively big universities here - next to each other too.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## nerfherder

Lord Tirian said:


> University of Manchester - not Metropolitan. There's quite a bit of confusion going on, since there are two relatively big universities here - next to each other too.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Is that UMIST?


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, before grad school, could you make a perpetual motion engine and save the world?



I'm working on it.  But don't hold your breath.  That Carnot engine is going to be tough to beat...



nerfherder said:


> When I was doing my Physics BSc, I struggled with QM in the first year.  Then it clicked, and I found it a breeze in the second year.  It was a very weird experience - it was like a bunch of synapses all linked up correctly at the same moment...



No quantum mechanics for us civil engineer-types.   The highest-level physics course we are required to take is Physics III (optics and wave energy.)  The thermo class I just got out of was actually part of the Mechanical Engineering coursework...it wasn't a physics class at all.

I know what you mean about that Magic Moment when your synapses ignite just right, the stars align themselves, and everything suddenly makes sense.  For this class, it happened when I was recopying my notes.


----------



## WhatGravitas

nerfherder said:


> Is that UMIST?



It was - a couple of years ago (I think '04 or so, it was before my time), the UMIST and Victoria University merged and changed their name to "University of Manchester" - but we inherited a lot of physicists from the UMIST, AFAIK (no clue about the other departments).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Just checking in and saying Hi.


"Hi"


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> "Hi"



"Hello", back.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Went to the wife's 20th High School reunion last night.



Glad I didn't go to my own.  That was painful.


In many ways we have aged a lot and in other ways not at all.  Its kinda funny.

Oh well.


later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.  My 10 year high school reuinion is in 2 years.  Didn't go to the 5-year one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My 10 year reunion was two years ago..  didn't hear a thing about it.


----------



## CleverNickName

I went to my 10-year reunion.  It was the most awkward, disturbing social function I have ever attended.

Except for high school, of course.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> I went to my 10-year reunion.  It was the most awkward, disturbing social function I have ever attended.
> 
> Except for high school, of course.




Huh, weird.  I'm not sure what my reunion is going to be like, but awkward and disturbing weren't words that had crossed my mind.  Worst case scenario, I figure, as that I still talk with two friends from high school and we can just chat in a corner or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Only twenty more posts till the new Hive!!  I so want to make it.  I would call it  "I Accidentally all over the New Hive".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

An odd thing occurred the other day.

I was watching the news, and they were doing a story about pet health, and they closed it with "Contact your local veterinarian."  However, the announcer stumbled on "veterinarian" slightly, and pronounced it "veterin (slight pause) arian."

And the next thing on the air was an update about the WW2 Army vet who did the shooting at the Holocaust Museum in DC.  My mind immediately thought..."He's a Veteran Aryan."

Sometimes, my brain hurts me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sometimes, my brain hurts me.




I suggest equal retribution, and slap yourself upside the head everytime your brain does that to you. Either that or start singing the Dr. Pepper theme song in your mind until it learns it's lesson.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't even know the Dr. Pepper theme song...


----------



## Wereserpent

I know that I won.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> I don't even know the Dr. Pepper theme song...




“I'm a Pepper, he's a Pepper,
She's a Pepper, we're a Pepper,
Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper, too?
Be a Pepper ~ Drink Dr Pepper.”

Think 1970's commercial music, and really that's all you need to know.

If you ever get a song stuck in your head, a guaranteed clear brain comes from singing the above words in your head to the original Oscar Mayer (weiner or bologna) jingles.

No matter WHAT is stuck in your head, it will jettison, usually by the second line.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> “I'm a Pepper, he's a Pepper,
> She's a Pepper, we're a Pepper,
> Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper, too?
> Be a Pepper ~ Drink Dr Pepper.”
> 
> Think 1970's commercial music, and really that's all you need to know.
> 
> If you ever get a song stuck in your head, a guaranteed clear brain comes from singing the above words in your head to the original Oscar Mayer (weiner or bologna) jingles.
> 
> No matter WHAT is stuck in your head, it will jettison, usually by the second line.




Oh yeah, THAT Dr Pepper song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I know that I won.




What'd you win?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> What'd you win?




Hello Panda.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Hello Panda.




Share please!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Share please!




I ate them all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

kabooom


----------



## CleverNickName

The_Warlock said:


> I suggest equal retribution, and slap yourself upside the head everytime your brain does that to you. Either that or start singing the Dr. Pepper theme song in your mind until it learns it's lesson.



Or you could just pour yourself three ounces of scotch over a handful of ice, and hurt your brain the way I do mine...


----------



## Phaezen

CleverNickName said:


> I went to my 10-year reunion.  It was the most awkward, disturbing social function I have ever attended.
> 
> Except for high school, of course.




Ditto, spent the entire evening looking at the people thinking, I didn't get along with you jerks ar highschool, and nothing has changed in the last 10 years


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Only twenty more posts till the new Hive!!  I so want to make it.  I would call it  "I Accidentally all over the New Hive".




It is almost time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

::whistles innocently::


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just accidently all over the new HIVE lol!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I just accidently all over the new HIVE lol!



Isn't this a little premature?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope 

Besides, I accidentlied it.


----------



## Phaezen

mustrum_ridcully said:


> isn't this a little premature?






relique du madde said:


> nope
> 
> besides, i accidentlied it.




tmi?


----------



## CleverNickName

(puts the chairs onto the tables, locks the register, and turns out the light on his way out)


----------



## megamania

but there's always that one last customer that arrives 1 minute late but believes you will open the store just for them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Takes a crowbar to the locks when everyone is outside smoking in the back parking lot.  SCORE!


----------



## megamania

I likes the pretty lights on the car that drives up very quickly.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I likes the pretty lights on the car that drives up very quickly.



*Vrooom* *squeeeek* *boing* *splatter* *squuurk* *Vroom*


----------

